# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  προβλημα με ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου

## tnt_tuner

για σας παιδια!
εχω ενα προβλημαακι με εναν ενισχιτη που εγκατεστησα προσφατα σε ενα αμαξι!
magnat 4καναλος για 2 οβαλ και 1 sub
βγαζει εναν γδουπο στα ηχια στο κλισιμο η στην εναλαγη απο ραδιο σε cd η το αντι8ετο δεν το κανει ποτε ομως κατα την εκινηση!
οποτε προστασιες ηχιων θεωρω ειναι αχριστες...
ενας απο μαγαζι με ηχοσυστηματα αυτοκινητων μου ειπε οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες που γινεται αυτο ευθινεται καποια κακη επφη γειωσης...και τραβαει γειωση απο τα rca!!! 
υσχιει κατι τετοιο?

επιπλεων ενω εχει crossover πανωτου με ρυθμιζομενο lpf και hpf
στις οδιγιες εγγαταστασης σε προτρεπει να χρεισιμοποιησεις επιπλεων crossover με lpf για το sub. δεν ειναι τελειως περιτο αυτο?
Και στα οβαλ σε προτρεπει να βαλεις πικνοτες σε σειρα 100-200μF-(ποια ειναι η δολια τους??)

----------


## tnt_tuner

ευχαριστω για την μεταφορα!
και κατι αλλο για να μην γραφω αλλου....
επειδη εχω στερεωσει τον ενισχιτη πανω στο sub και 8ελω να το βγαζω-βαζω συχνα
8ελω να βρω τιποτα βισματα για τα καλοδια του ρευματος ξερεται τα χοντρα αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω τπτ!
βρηκα μονο κατι μπριζες suko βοιομηχανικες >80Α αλλα ειναι αρκετα χοντροκομενες
ξερεται αν υπαρχει τπτ πιο συμαζεμενο η ιδικα γιαυτο? (επιχρυσα-καγκουρικα κτλ?) 
η οτιδηποτε αλλο που μπορει να μου κανει?
P.S. το καλωδιο ειναι 150Α, τωρα τραβαω μαχ 40Α αλλα σκοπευω να βαλω κιαλλον ενισχιτη!

----------


## navar

> P.S. το καλωδιο ειναι 150Α, τωρα τραβαω μαχ 40Α αλλα σκοπευω να βαλω κιαλλον ενισχιτη!


 τα 100Α+ πού θα τα βρείς ακριβώς στο αυτοκίνητο ?
μήπως έχεις βιομηχανική γεννήτρια με ρόδες και τιμόνι ?

----------


## aris285

Ο γδουπος προφανως προερχεται απο το ραδιοσιντι σου εκει πρεπει να ψαξεις να βρεις τι φταιει.
Ερώτηση : με κλειστο τον ενησχυτη στα μεγαφωνα που ειναι συνδεμενα απευθειας στο ραδιοσιντι σου κανει γδουπο? εστω και λιγο.

----------


## tnt_tuner

ναι φιλε Αρη λογικο το βρισκω να ερχεται απο το r/cd δεν το εχω παρατιρισει ποτε να ερχεται απο τα ηχια της πιγης, θα το παρατιρησω προσεκτικα σε ισιχο μερος!
αυτο που μου ειπαν οτι κατι παιζει με τις γηοσεις ητε της πιγης ητε του ενισχιτη....? εχει βαση?
(αυτος που μου το ειπε εχει ηχοσυστιματαδικο αλλα δεν ειδε το αμαξι για να ειναι και σιγουρος!)

φιλε navar η κανεις πλακα η δεν ξερεις απο ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητων και ηχοσυστηματα.....ο μαμα δυναμος δινει 100Α.....

καμια αλλη γνωμη?
κα8ε ιδεα και σκεψη δεκτη απο αλλους...

----------


## navar

> φιλε navar η κανεις πλακα η δεν ξερεις απο ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητων και ηχοσυστηματα.....ο μαμα δυναμος δινει 100Α.....


 χωρίς καμία διάθεση για αντιπαράθεση , ο μαμά δίνει 100Α αλλα
απο αυτά πρέπει να φορτίζει η μπαταρία , να δουλέυουν τα φώτα , να δουλέυουν όλα τα ηλεκτρικά του αυτοκινήτου ,να δουλέυει η ανάφλεξη...κλπ κλπ
αν τα αρθροίσεις όλα , είναι πολλά Α, σκέψου το λίγο , δεν περισεύουν 100 για των ήχο , 
(άσχετο αλλα)επίσης όσο εσύ του τραβάς , τόσο αυτός παράγει και τόσο δημιουργεί μηχανική αντίσταση και καίει καύσιμο το όχημα !!

----------


## ultra

Στειλε μου Π.Μ να κανονισουμε να το δω.

----------


## spyropap

Κάποτε είχε τραβήξει 70Α από το δυναμό αυτοκινήτου για χρήση σε γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ.
Είναι το όριο του κατασκευαστή BOSCH για τον εναλλάκτη μου.
Σε ½ ώρα λειτουργίας το δυναμό έγινε κόκκινο, τα καλώδια έλιωσαν, φλόγες να ξεπηδούν από το καπό, άδειασα έναν πυροσβεστήρα, το αμάξι στον ηλεκτρολόγο κόστος 150 ε ..
Ο κάθε ένας παίρνει το αντίτιμο των επιλογών του. Καλή τύχη…

Για τον θόρυβο που γράφεις, εάν δεν ακούγεται με τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία δίχως το αμάξι να λειτουργεί μάλλον είναι θόρυβος που προέρχεται από τον εναλλάκτη. Εάν δεν έχεις φίλτρο-πηνίο αποκοπής παρασίτων να βάλεις.

Η γνώμη μου είναι να έχεις δεύτερη μπαταρία για τις επιπλέον ανάγκες σου.
Έτσι κάνω κι εγώ για να μην ζορίζω τα ηλεκτρικά του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## tnt_tuner

ultra εχεις πμ!

φιλε navar ουτε εγω εχω καμια δια8εση για αντιπαρα8εση απλα ετσι οπως απαντησες ουτε καμια απαντηση εδωσες ουτε βοηθησες σε κατι την κουβεντα...
οπως σου ειπα αυτη την στιγμη ενα απλο ενισχιτη 1kW εχω γιαυτο σ ειπα οτι τραβαω καμια 40αρια Α που με 100Α δυναμο και 60Αh μπαταρια νομιζω ειμαι υπερκαλημενος...
και τι να α8ρισω μαχ 6Α απο τα φωτα και αλλα 6 απο την πιγη??? και δν προκιτε ποτε να εχω αναμενο το ιχοσυστημα, το θερμενομενο, τον εξαερισμο, τα φωτα, τα αλαρμ, την πλαφονιερα, να παταω κορνα και να ανεβοκατευαζω τα παρα8υρα βαζοντας τον συναγερμο να χτυπαει!!!!!!!!!!!!

spyropap που το ξερεις οτι τραβαγε 70Α ειχες αμπερομετρο πανω? και γιατι δεν το εκλινες τοτε ηθελες να δεις που καιγεται?
και αν δεν ειχες αμπερομετρο γιατι δεν εβαζες απο την στιγμη που πρωτα πρωτα δοκιμαζεις μια συσκευη που ξερεις οτι τραβαει πολα????? για δοκιμη βρεπαιδιμου να δεις τι γινεται...
στον ηλεκτρολογο γιατι το πηγες το αμαξι? τοσο δυσκολο ηταν να αλλαζες ενα δυναμο και δυο καλωδια???
δν ξερω αν τα εχεις για πεταμα αλλα τα μισα ηταν εργασια!!!

τον θορυβο μου τον κανει και οταν ειναι σβηστο....
δευτερη μπαταρια θα χρειαστω αν τραβηξω 1kW++ ακομα... και τα παιζω και τερμα

καμια ιδεα για τα βυσματα που θελω να βαλω? τι μορει να μου κανει?
κανενας αλλος?
δεν ειναι περιτο το επιλεων crossover που προτινει η magnat για το sub?
τι δουλεια κανουν οι πυκνωτες που προτινει να βαλω σε σειρα με τα οβαλ?
αυτο που μου ειπε ο αλλος οτι κατι τρβαει γηωση απο τα rca ισχυει?

απαντηστε σας παρακαλω αν μπορειται στις ερωτισεις μου για να με βοηθισεται και αφιστε τις χαζες συμβουλες περι ασφαλειας..
ξερω κ εγω 5 πραγματα και ξερω μεχρι που θα ζωρισω και την μπαταρια, το δυναμο και τα καλωδια.... σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικης βρησκομαστε!!!

----------


## aris285

Γεια να δουμε αυτο που σου ειπε ο μαστορας.
την γειωση ο ενησχυτης την περνει απο την μπαταρια η εχεις βαλει καλωδιο απο τον ενησχυτη στο σασι?
μπορεις να κανεις μια δοκιμη να συνδεσεις το - του ενησχυτη απευθειας πανω στο σασι οσο πιο κοντα μπορεις.
και δοκιμασε αν θα στο κανει. Αν και δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτο.
Αν ο ενησχυτης εχει ρυθμηση για sub δεν ειναι αναγκη να βαλεις crossover.
Πυκνωτες θελουν μονο τα tweeter.

----------


## tnt_tuner

ο μαστορας που μου το ειπε αν δν το διευκρινισα δεν το ειδε του το ειπα μονο...
την γειωση την εχω με καλωδιο λιγοτερο απο 2μ στο σασι (σε βιδα πο ζωνη ασφαλειας!) λες να δοκιμασω μικροτερο καλωδιο?
λεω να κατσω και να κολισω ολους τους πρεσαριστους ακροδεκτες απο τα ρευμαα και τα καλωδια των ηχειων με καλαι! για τελεια επαφη
ητανε σετ ολοκληρο και το ελεγε ετσι ακριβως. οτι σας συνιστουμε να βαλεται επιλεων lpf στο sub και πυκνωτες στα obal! ξερεις τι δουλια κανουν οι πυκνωτες?

να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα! η πιγη πρεπει να ειναι γειωμενη απευθειας και απο το σασι της?? γιατι εγω την εχω γειωμενη μονο με το καλωδιο της!

----------


## spyropap

Αυτοί που γράφουν την άποψη τους ή τις εμπειρίες τους δεν έχουν σκοπό να σε ξεγελάσουν.
Γράφω και πιστεύω πως εάν πάρεις 70 ή περισσότερα Amp από τον εναλλάκτη σύντομα θα πάθεις ζημιά.

Έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια από τότε που την έπαθα αλλά θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες.
Έχω μόνιμα ψηφιακό αμπερόμετρο στην καμπίνα και την ράγα επάνω στην γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ.
Είναι σχετικά αξιόπιστο, φθηνό (περί τα 12$) και εφετζίδικο.
Σε δοκιμή εν στάση δεν εμφανίζονται τα προβλήματα του εναλλάκτη.
Τότε που κάηκα το έπαθα στην εθνική οδό Α-Λαμίας. Δεν μπορούσα να βάλω το αμάξι στην τσέπη και να πάρω λεωφορείο.
Κάλεσα γερανό που μου πήρε τότε 80ε φιλικά επειδή δεν είχα οδική ασφάλιση.
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος άλλαξε επαφές/καρβουνάκια στον εναλλάκτη, ιμάντα, αρκετά καλώδια και μου είπε να βγάλω ότι έχω βάλει μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο.
Εγώ δεν το έκανα. Αντίθετα έβαλα κύκλωμα PMW για να ρυθμίζω την κατανάλωση V/A και την συχνότητα. Έτσι δεν τραβούσα παραπάνω από 45Α.
Έκτοτε δεν είχα άλλα προβλήματα εκτός του ότι η ασφάλεια κάθε φορά στράβωνε από την χαρά της..

Λοιπόν μπορείς να φαντάζεσαι ότι θα πάρεις από εναλλάκτη 100Α δίχως προβλήματα και φθορές.
Άντε να κάψει και κανείς άλλος το αμάξι του, να μην είμαι ο μόνος έξυπνος…
Και βέβαια ο navar έχει δίκιο που έγραψε για την υψηλή κατανάλωση σε καύσιμο. 
Αυτά τα γράφω για να έχουν μια ιδέα οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για τους κινδύνους.

----------


## aris285

Σωστος ο Σπυρος  :Wink:

----------


## tnt_tuner

οκ σπυρο! ευπροσδεκτες οι αποψεις σας και οι συμβουλες σας! δεν σας κατηγορω γιαυτο!
απλα απο το πρωτο ποστ εξεθεσα τα ερωτηματα μου και τα προβληματα παρα πολυ καθαρα και συγκεκριμενα!
και ειπα να με βοηθησεται αν μπορειται με οτι ξερεται! και να μην κυνδινολογηται χωρις λογο! οχι οτι δεν ειναι ευπροσδεκτες οι συμβουλες σας!

οπως ειπα αυτη την στιγμη τραβαω καμια 40αρια Α και ο δυναμος ειναι 100Α και η μπαταρια 60Αh οποτε δεν τι8εται κανενα θεμα ασφαλειας!
δεν ειπα οτι δεν θα προβω στις καταλληλες μετατροπες αν τραβηξω κ αλλα....!
αλλα ζητησα την γνωμη σας για ενα βυσμα με πολυ μεγαλους ακροδεκτες που να ταιριαζει στο 150αρι καλωδιο και να περνανε τουλαχιστον 80Α!
δεν ειπα οτι του τα δινω αυτη την στιγμη!

καλα και εχεις αμπερομετρο και εβλεπες οτι τα τραβας ολα και συνεχιζες?????? γιατι?????
δεν σου ειπα να τα αλλαζες και στη μεση της εθνης οπως αλλωστε δεν εκανε και ο ηλεκτρολογος!!!!
επιπλεων δεν ειπα οτι μπορεις να τα παρεις απο τον 100αρι διναμο ουτε στο ρελαντι ουτε στις 3Κrpm με πεμτη σε ανηφορα!!!
ουτος η αλλως ποιος οδηγαει με τοσο ηχο?? (αντε για ενα λεπτο μαχ!!)
με την καταναλωση δεν το σχολιαζω τον ηχο απο βιτσιο τον βαζεις αρα μαλον δεν σε απασχολει καθολου το οτι κες ενα 10%+
κατι που συγουρα εσενα απασχολει που το συστημα σου ειναι για μιωση της καταναλωσης!

περιμενω περισσοτερες προτασεις για τα προβληματακια και ιδεες για το βυσμα και απο τους υπολοιπους! 
πειτε οτι νανε δεν με μιαζει να πηγενει για διδακτορικη εργασια! καμια ιδεα μονο γιατι δεν μου ερχεται τπτ! που χρησιμοποιουντε τοσο μεγαλα βυσματα??

----------


## tnt_tuner

τωρα αυτο το λες για εξυπναδα?, για ειρωνια?, απαλα το θεωρεις χιουμρ? η ειπες να πεις κ εσυ κατι μιας και δεν ξερεις να απαντησεις σε καμια ερωτιση???
ενα τοπικ με δυο σελιδες μεχρι στιγμης και καποιες σαφεις ερωτησεις και μεχρι στιγμης μονο 3 ποστ που να προσπαθουν να απαντησουν!
τι ειναι ολα αυτα τα off topic????? απαραδεκτο.......
δεν ειπα να μην λετε την γνωμη σας η να μην κανεται ενα σχολιο... η λιγο χαβαλε(καλοπροερετα βλεποντας το!!!)
αλλα γραψτε δυο αραδες για το θεμα......... ας ειναι κ λαθος και οτι κ να ειναι..........
εκανες που εκανες τον κοπο αγαπητε kokar να πατησει το ατιμο κουμπακι της απαντησης και να γραψεις κατι..........
τοσο βαρυ ηταν να γραψεις και κατι για τους προβληματισμους μου και τις αποριες μου που εχω εκθεσει απο το πρωτο ποστ?????
εσυ αληθεια απο τραντζιστορ ακους μουσικη!!?? 
ελεως πια το εχεται ξεφτιλισει! συνειδητοποιειται τι ειναι 1ΚW? δεν ειναι και για db dragster.... αυτα που εχεται στο μυαλο σας ειναι απο 10KW+....
απλα εβαλα εναν ενιχυτη για να μπορει να παιξει λιγο δυνατα με μια α ποιοτητα και να μην τσιριζει σαν την κοτα που την σφαζουν.....
απο την αλλη οπως ξανα ειπα ο ηχος ειναι βιτσιο........ουτε αυτο το δεχεσται!????

δεν το πιστευω οτι δεν εχεται γνωμη πανω στο θεμα..... γιατι δεν την γραφεται???
δεν μπορω να σας καταλαβω...........

----------


## JOUN

Δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις επι του θεματος(Car audio εννοω) αλλα εγω προσωπικα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα εμπιστευομουν να περασουν 100Α και μαλιστα DC μεσα απο ενα "κουμπωτο" ακροδεκτη..Μονο αν ειχε βιδες τις οποιες θα εσφιγγα πολυ καλα και θα ελεγχα συχνα..
Αληθεια το 1KW γιατι φαινεται παραξενο και υπερβολικο;Αν υποθεσουμε 50% αποδοση του συστηματος μιλαμε για 2*250W RMS τα οποια μου φαινονται μια χαρα φυσιολογικα για να κανεις το βιτσιο σου..Αν μαλιστα εχουμε και sub  το οποιο λογικα τραβαει την περισσοτερη ισχυ(απο τα 500W),το βλεπω εντελως νορμαλ..

----------


## tnt_tuner

φιλε joun δηλαδη κατα την γνωμη σου λες θα ειναι πιο σωστο να βαλω μια μεγαλη κλεμα με βιδες εεε?
απλα σκευτομουνα για φισα γιατι το αμαξι το χρεισιμοποιουν και γυναικες  και μαλλον δεν παιζει να τα καταφερουν αν χρειαστει να το βγαλουν μονες  τους!
μια βοιμηχανικη σουκο δεν θα ειχε τις απαρετητες προδιαγραφες? αυτες  ρεσυ τις χρησιμοποιουνε στις συναυλιες και της παταει ενας στρατος και  δεν γινεται τπτ...
αν και αυτες ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις καμια συμαζεμενη ειναι ολες ζωα! 20A  βρισκεις καμια ψιλοκομπλε... παραπανω ειναι τερατα.....δεν αξιζουν! των  150Α ζυγιζει σκεψου 1.5++ κιλο το καθε ενα....

----------


## JOUN

Αν εχεις μερος για να βολεψεις τις (τριφασικες)σουκο που λες..ισως αλλα και παλι νομιζεις οτι μια γυναικα εχει δυναμη για να ξεκουμπωσει μια τετοια;Νομιζω οτι με βιδες μια γυναικα θα τα καταφερνε πολυ ευκολοτερα.

----------


## tnt_tuner

λοιπον παιδια βρηκα μια φισα μονο στον τζοβαρα στην φρατζη η οποια χωραει κ περισευει το 16αρι καλωδιο... επανω το κουτι του δεν ελεγε μεχρι ποσα Α σου το προτηνουν, το 16αρι το καλωδιο ομως νομιζω ειναι μεχρι 65Α αν δεν κανω λα8ος! οποτε μαλλον τις αναγκες μου για την ωρα τις υπερκαλυπτει! (τραβαω περιπου 40Α)
δειτε τις φωτο σε συγκριση με 16αρι καλωδιο και τα δαχτιλα μου!
IMG00659-20110209-1400.jpgIMG00657-20110209-1400.jpg
οι τριφασικες σουκο δεν μπενοβγενουν πολυ δυσκολα αλλα απο ογκο μονο κ μονο... αφινω τον ενυσχιτη μεσα κ βγαζω μονο το sub!

για τον γδουπο το μονο που παρατηρισα ειναι οτι αν εχω βγαλμενα τα rca απο τον ενυσχιτη (το remote επανω) δεν κανει τον γδουπο, οποτε ειναι μαλον κατι ου ερχεται απο την πηγη! τι λετε να ειναι? απο τον δυναμο θορυβος δεν ειναι.. τι αλλο να τσεκαρω?

και κατι τελευταιο μολις βρω χρονο λεω να κολησω ολου τους ακροδεκτες... μετα εκει που θα σφυγκουν ειναι καλιτερα να ριχνω λιγο λαδι επαφων η να βαζω λιγο γρασο η βαζελινη?

----------


## ultra

Μαλλον η πηγη σου δινει σημα στα RCA ακριβως την στιγμη που ο ενισχυτης σου περναει απο το mute στο on.
Αν καθυστερησεις το turn on του ενισχυτη, τοτε μαλλον δεν θα κανει θορυβο.

----------


## PCMan

> Μαλλον η πηγη σου δινει σημα στα RCA ακριβως την στιγμη που ο ενισχυτης σου περναει απο το mute στο on.
> Αν καθυστερησεις το turn on του ενισχυτη, τοτε μαλλον δεν θα κανει θορυβο.


Μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει αν είναι όντως έτσι.
Άστα όλα συνδεμένα κανονικά και μετα σύνδεσε το remote στον ενισχυτή να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## tnt_tuner

και μπορει να διμηουργηται 8ορυβος επειδη κοβουν και τα δυο μαζι το σημα τους?
υπενθυμιζω οτι γινεται αποκλιστικα και μονο στο κλεισιμο! οχι στο ανοιγμα!
επιπλεων παρατιρησα οτι το κανει ποιο ελαφρια οταν αλλαζει σταθμο ενω εχεις αφισει τον προηγουμενο ωρα 
και συνιθως οταν αλλαζεις απο cd σε ραδιο και σπανια το αντιστροφο....
εχω πσιλο καταλιξει οτι ειναι θεμα πηγης!
τι λετε?

kokar ποσο χρονον εισαι? μαλον πανω απο 80!!!!
εσυ ακους μουσικη μονο απο το τζουκβοξ στο ταβερνακι του μπαρμπαθυμιου και απο το τρατζιστορ στο καπι με τους συμαθητες σου!!!?-(πλακα κανω!)
ξεκολα 100w δεν ειναι τρελα! ειναι μια νορμαλ δυνατη μουσικη! εχεις παει ποτε σε db-drag??? τουλαχιστον σε κανα club που πηγενουν αυτοι οι αλητες οι νεολεοι δεν εχεις παει να δεις πως ειναι καιποσο δυνατα παιζουν? εχει ξεφιγει αυτη η νεα γενια! απαπαπανες!! σες!!
"2) το τουρμπιζειν εστει φιλοσοφειν ????" τι θες να σου εξηγησω?

----------


## tnt_tuner

μαγος ειμαι!?
οχι ακομα δν εχω μαζεψει λεφτα για νεον προεχει το ηχοσυστημα!
εχω ομως μπλε λεντακια στα πιτσιλιστηρια και νικελ τασια! :Mr. Green:  δν θυμασε!? τα τασια ειναι αυτα που μου ειχες χαρισει απο το 2cv σου!!! :Dancing: 

θα δοκιμασω να κραταω συνεχεια ανοιχτο τον ενισχυτη με ρευμα στο ρεμοτ και θα παιζω με την πηγη να βλεπω τι κανει!
το φις που βρηκα τελικα πως σας φαινεται?
πραγματικα το θεωρω τελειως ανοητο να μην υπαρχουν τετοια φις.... η ασφαλιοθηκη δηλ ουσιαστικα μια επαφη βιδοτη δεν ειναι?
γιατι δεν φτιαχνουν κατι παρομιο σε φις......?  σκευτομουνα αυτο κ ειπα οτι αν παρω μια ασφαλιοθηκη και κολισω την ασφαλια στο ενα μερος θα εχω ενα ωραιο μονοπολικο φις!!!! τι λετε γιαυτο? το προβλημα θαειναι μονο αν καει η σπασει η ασφαλεια που θα χρειαζεται να κολαω αλλη μετα!
αλλα μου φαινεται ο ποιο σιγουρος απο θεμα ασφαλειας τροπος!

----------


## tnt_tuner

χαχαχαχαχα! καλο!!!! εμενα μ ερσει περισσοτερο απολα που εχουν βαλθει ολοι σε οτι καρουτι εχουν! και βαζουν προφυλακτιρες τυπου modena!!!
αλλα εσυ navar που να τα δεις εκει στην επαρχια!!! απορω αν βλεπεις και κανονικα αμαξια!....(ελεγες οτι εχω γεννητρια με τιμονι επειδη ειπα οτι θα τραβηξω 100Α!)
δεν μας λες ομως τπτ για το θεμα! εχω θεσει νομιζω ξεκαθαρα τις αποριες μου! απαντα λοιπον αν εχεις να πεις κατι οφελιμο και ασε τις off topik εξυπναδες λοιπον!

νεα απο δοκιμες δοκιμασα οπως ειχα πει να ανοιγοκλεινω το συστημα χωρις τα rca και δεν εκανε τπτ!
σημερα δοκιμασα να συνδεω και να αποσυνδεω το remote ενω επαιζε το συστημα και εκανε τον ιδιο γδουπο οταν αποσυνδεα το remote!(στο ανοιγμα εχει προστασια 3-4sec!)
οποτε αποσο καταλαβα αυτο γινεται επειδη κοβει πρωτα το remote και μετα τα rca
στο remote δινει ρευμα η πιγη 12ν αν του δοσο 14ν αποτο ρευμα 8α εχει προβλημα!? (για να ειναι συνεχεια ανοιχτος και να πειραματιστω)
αν πετυχεναι θα μπορουσα να του βαλω ενα dimer στο remote να καθυστερει λιγο το κλεισιμο και να διορθωθει!!
το φις που βρηκα η η ιδεα μου με την ασφαλιοθηκη πως σας φαινεται?

----------


## Nemmesis

κατι τετοιο μηπως σου εκανε? αν συνδεσεις αν δυαδες τα καλλωδια...

αν και δεν με συμφερει να μιλαω σε αυτο το τοπιλ γιατι στο αμαξι μου εχω πολυεστερικους προφυλακτηρες.. χαχα

----------


## tnt_tuner

nememesis σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου αλλα αυτο που μου εδιξες δεν κανει μαλον για ρευμα! πρεπει να ειναι για καλωδια ηχων! πχ εταζιερα και γιατο ειναι τετραδα! σε ευχαριστω πολυ παρολα αυτα! μαλον θα το κανω με την ασφαλειοθηκη οπως εργαψα #26
και το αμαξακι σου στην τελικη δικοσου ειναι εσυ με το γουστο σου αποφασιζεις τι ειναι ωραιο, και σου αρεσει ο πολιεστερας!
εμενα μου αρεσουν τα μαμισια bodykit (πχ των gti)
στον kokar και τον navar τους αρεσουν οι stock μαυροι αβαφοι προφιλακτηρες απο τα χιλιαρακια!
γουστα ειναι αυτα και βιτσια οπως ελεγα και για το ν ηχο!
8εμα ομως γιατι το κανουμε????

P.S. αγαπητε navar δεν διαβασες τι εγραψα και στο προηγουμενο και πιο πριν ποστ μου?????
αν δεν εχεις γνωμη να πεις κατι ουσιωδες μεσα τις βλακιες που γραφεις τουλαχιστον θα σε παρακαλουσα να σταματησεις να χαλας την συζητηση με τα off topick....
αφου βλεπεις οτι καπιοι θελουν να βοηθησουν!
δεν ειναι παιδικη χαρα εδω ουτε ψυχοθεραπευτηριο......υπαρχουν και αλλα θεματα για να γραφουμαι ασχετα!
εχεις κανει 5 ποστ και κανενα δεν δινει ουτε μια πληροφορια για το θεμα.....αν συνεχισεις εσυ η καποιος αλλος σε αυτο το στιλ θα ζητησω παρεμβαση απο καποιον moderator....
δεν εχω καμια διαθεση για αντιπαραθεση αλλα ετσι κουβεντα δεν γινεται.... δεν ξερω αν οι συμπεριφορες αυτες ειναι συμφωνες με την δεοντολογια του φορουμ!!!!!

----------


## bekawasg13

οι πυκνωτες λειτουργουν σαν αναλογικο crossover εχω βαλει και εγω απο 1 σε ολα τα ηχεια  :Thumbup:

----------


## KOKAR

το προβλημα με τον θορυβο δεν βρισκετε στις ασφαλειοθηκες, παρολα αυτα εδω εχει

http://www.alifragis.com.gr/view_cat..._id=304&page=2

----------


## tnt_tuner

bekawasg13 για τους πυκνωτες που λεει να τους βαλεις σε σειρα με τα οβαλ λες ετσι?
κανουν δουλεια δηλ? να τους βαλω? ξερεις τι παιζει με τιμες(farad)-συχνοτητες? εχεις κανα πινακακι? που αποκοπτει?
στο sub λεει να φτιαξεις κανονικο crossosover να το βαλω η αυτο ειναι τελειως περιτο....?

φιλε kokar το ξερω οτι δεν παιζει ρολο στον θορυβο η ασφαλειοθηκη! την ασφαλειοθηκη θα την βαλω αντι για βυσμα....
διαβασε τα παλιοτερα ποστ μου και θα καταλαβεις ακριβως τι γινεται.......αν εχεις καμια ιδεα εδω ειμαστε!

αγαπητε navar επειδη το ενοω οτι δεν θετω αντιπαραθεση και με αυτες τις παιδικοτητες σου δεν με εκνευριζεις αλλα απλα χαλας το τοπικ και διχνεις το χαμηλο σου επιπεδο....
δεν προκειται να ξαναασχοληθω μαζι σου τουλαχιστον εδω!
στηλε μου σε πμ να πουμε οτι θες να πουμε η ανοιξε καπου με ασχετα ενα τοπικ και καλεσε με εκει να τα πουμε και δημοσια....

επιπλεων θα παρακαλουσα να επεμβει οποιος mod τα βλεπει η ο admin γιατι ο navar πλεον δεν ειναι μονο εριστικος αλλα ηρωνικος και προσβλητηκος
και νομιζω πως δεν λειτουργει συμφωνα με τους κανονησμους και την νοοτροπια του φορουμ και πρεπει να banαριστει η να περιοριστει.....

περιμενω απο ολους νεες ιδες επιτου θεματος και απαντηση απο τους υπευθινους για το θεμα που δημιουργει ο navar

----------


## bekawasg13

ναι αυτους λεω, δυστυχως ειναι καιρος που τα εχω βαλει και δεν θυμαμαι και γιαυτο δεν σου λεω πραγματα τωρα γιατι μπορει να μην στεκουν οι τιμες :p .Το μονο που βλεπω ειναι 1 πυκνωτης διπολικος ηλεκτρολυτικος στα 47μF 100V που εχω στο woofer του σπιτιου , για το αμαξι θα σε γελασω αλλα δεν νομιζω να μην κανει και για το αμαξι , η χρηση του crossover η του πυκνωτη που κανει την δουλεια του crossover η και καμια φορα ο συνδιασμος πυκνωτη με πηνιο <κοβει> τις υψηλες συχνότητες και το sub  κανει την δουλεια του καθαρα και μονο για τα μπασα, για παραπανω πληροφοριες ψαξε λιγο στο google γιατι θα σε γελασω . ελπιζω να βοηθησα  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Κώστα δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος κανένας να απαντήσει με το ζόρι, όποιος ξέρει κάτι θα το πει, ακόμα και αν είναι να προειδοποιήσει για τυχόν κινδύνους.
Την αφορμή βλέπω να την δίνεις ο ίδιος μιλώντας άσχημα αρχικά στα μέλη.
Θα παρακαλούσα όμως να καλμάρουμε λίγο και να μείνουμε εντός θέματος αλλιώς θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να κλειδωθεί.

----------


## Nemmesis

> nememesis σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου αλλα αυτο που μου εδιξες δεν κανει μαλον για ρευμα! πρεπει να ειναι για καλωδια ηχων! πχ εταζιερα και γιατο ειναι τετραδα! σε ευχαριστω πολυ παρολα αυτα! μαλον θα το κανω με την ασφαλειοθηκη οπως εργαψα #26
> και το αμαξακι σου στην τελικη δικοσου ειναι εσυ με το γουστο σου αποφασιζεις τι ειναι ωραιο, και σου αρεσει ο πολιεστερας!
> εμενα μου αρεσουν τα μαμισια bodykit (πχ των gti)
> στον kokar και τον navar τους αρεσουν οι stock μαυροι αβαφοι προφιλακτηρες απο τα χιλιαρακια!
> γουστα ειναι αυτα και βιτσια οπως ελεγα και για το ν ηχο!
> 8εμα ομως γιατι το κανουμε????
> 
> P.S. αγαπητε navar δεν διαβασες τι εγραψα και στο προηγουμενο και πιο πριν ποστ μου?????
> αν δεν εχεις γνωμη να πεις κατι ουσιωδες μεσα τις βλακιες που γραφεις τουλαχιστον θα σε παρακαλουσα να σταματησεις να χαλας την συζητηση με τα off topick....
> ...


ελα βρε... με τα παιδια πλακα κανω... τα ξερω και με ξερουν αρκετο καιρο....

το ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι για εταζιερα ποιο πολυ απλα ειπα μηπως σου εκανε αν τα ενωνες ανα 2..

----------


## bekawasg13

> Κώστα δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος κανένας να απαντήσει με το ζόρι, όποιος ξέρει κάτι θα το πει, ακόμα και αν είναι να προειδοποιήσει για τυχόν κινδύνους.
> Την αφορμή βλέπω να την δίνεις ο ίδιος μιλώντας άσχημα αρχικά στα μέλη.
> Θα παρακαλούσα όμως να καλμάρουμε λίγο και να μείνουμε εντός θέματος αλλιώς θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να κλειδωθεί.


κατσε γιατι ημαστε πολλοι κωστηδες και μπερδευτικα  :Hammer:  , λογικα για τον navar το λες εε??  :Tongue2:

----------


## navar

> κατσε γιατι ημαστε πολλοι κωστηδες και μπερδευτικα  , λογικα για τον navar το λες εε??


 xaxaxaxaxaxax ναι σε μένα πάει αυτην η ιδιαίτερα κομψή προειδοποίηση !

----------


## leosedf

Στον tnt_tuner το έλεγα αλλα έγραψα Κώστα..
Anyway ισχύει για όλους τους Κωστάδες, ξαναβγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος πάλι.

----------


## tnt_tuner

leosedf καταρχην νομιζω οτι γραφω σε ενα σοβαρο φορουμ ηλεκτρονικης....
πραγματι κανενας δεν ειναι υποχρεομενος να απαντησει στις αποριες μου και τους προβληματισμους μου ειτε ξερει ειτε οχι, και οπως βλεπεις δεν υποχρεωσα κανεναν με τα λεγομενα μου να το κανει αυτο οπως λες, εκτως αν μπορεις να μου υποδιξεις που το κανω αυτο....

εγω απλα καλεσα οποιον ξερει κατι αν μπορει να δωσει τα φωτα του
και ζητησα ευγενικα στην αρχη, λιγο ομοτερα στην συνεχεια, απο καποιους που γραφανε ασχετα, ειρονευοντουσαν και χλευαζαν την προσπαθεια μου να φτιαξω ενα πολυ απλο ηχοσυστημα(και μη μου πεις οτι δεν το καναν...) , να σεβαστουν το θεμα και να σταματησουν να γραφουν ασυναρτισιες και ασχετα, γιατι ουτε εμενα βοηθανε ουτε καποιον που ξερει να απαντησει, να βρει μια κρη μεσα στο τοπικ αφου πρεπει να ψαξει σε 5 σελιδες ασχετα 5 δημοσιευσεις της προκοπης να καταλαβει τι γινεται....
στην τελικη εγω οπως ξαναειπα δεν λεω μην κανεται χαβαλε...αλλα γραφεις που γραφεις την εξυπναδα σου,απαντα και κατι στο θεμα...
αν νομιζεις ομως οτι αυτα ειναι συμφωνα με την λειτουργεια, την δεοντολογια και τους κανονισμους του φορουμ τοτε μαλλον δεν εισαι ουτε εσυ υποχρεομενος να απαντησεις και θα πρεπει να ζητησω την γνωμη του admin..... 
τι λες?????? σου φαινεται οτι δεν πρεπει να δωσεις σημασια στο προβλημα και ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο στην λειτουργια του φορουμ  η οτι ειναι κατι που πρεπει να διορθοσεις?(εσυ αφου εχεις μια θεση ευθυνης εδω..)
αν σου φαινεται σωστο... για φαντασου να γινοταν αυτο σε ολα τα τοπικς του φορουμ.........
θα σε καλουσα επιλεον να μου υποδιξεις που εδωσα εγω αφορμη μιλωντας ασχημα και σε ποια μελη....
για μαλλον το αντιθετο εχει γινει εδω και μπορω να παραθεσω ολα οσα γραφτηκανε....
οποτε η μερολυπτεις υπερ καποιον η απλα δεν διαβασες το τοπικ και απαντας κατι στα γρηγορα για να τελειωσει και να μην ασχολεισαι.....

nemmesis εσυ μπορει να κανεις πλακα με τα παιδια που τα ξερεις καιρο οπως λες... αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι υποχρεομενος να δεχτω την πλακατους αφου δεν τους ξερω...
και επιπλεον δεν νομιζω οτι αρμοζει σε ενα κατα τα αλλα σοβαρο φορουμ τετοια λειτουργεια, το κρινεις σωστο αυτο που εγινε σε ενα τοπικ που ανοιξα για ενα προβλημα που εχω να μπενει ο καθενας και να γραφει οτι του κατευει???? δεν θα επρεπε να επεμβει καποιος mod απο την αρχη με ενα "παρακαλω σταματιστε τα offtopic" εγω αυτα ξερω απο ολα τα φορουμ που γραφω (και πολλα λιγοτερο σοβαρα απο ετουτο)

leosedf οπως ειδες εγω τουλαχιστον μεχρι τωρα καλμαρισμενος ειμαι και μιλαω ευγενικα οσο για το "εντος θεματος" μαλον αργα εκανες τις παρατηρησεις σου μιας και βρηκα ακρη στο προβλημα μου! νομιζω ομως δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κλειδωσεις αφου μπορει κ καποιος αλλος να εχει παρομιο προβλημα και να θελει να γραψει.....

τελος να πω οτι βρηκαμε τα προβληματα με την πολυτημη βοηθεια του ultra που τον ευχαριστω παρα πολυ μιας και ηταν αυτος που απο την αρχη ενδιαφερθικε να βοηθησει πραγματικα! ευχαριστω επισης οσους ενδιαφερθηκαν να δοσουν εδω καποια βοηθεια!
ο γδουπος προερχεται απο το cd player και τα καλωδια μαλλον η θα τα ενοσω με μια ασφαλειοθηκη οπως λεω στο #26 η θα τον στερεωσω μονιμα στην πλατη του καθησματος

----------


## leosedf

> ultra εχεις πμ!
> 
> φιλε navar ουτε εγω εχω καμια δια8εση για αντιπαρα8εση απλα ετσι οπως απαντησες ουτε καμια απαντηση εδωσες ουτε βοηθησες σε κατι την κουβεντα...
> απαντηστε σας παρακαλω αν μπορειται στις ερωτισεις μου για να με βοηθισεται και αφιστε τις χαζες συμβουλες περι ασφαλειας..
> ξερω κ εγω 5 πραγματα και ξερω μεχρι που θα ζωρισω και την μπαταρια, το δυναμο και τα καλωδια.... σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικης βρησκομαστε!!!





> τωρα αυτο το λες για εξυπναδα?, για ειρωνια?, απαλα το θεωρεις χιουμρ? η ειπες να πεις κ εσυ κατι μιας και δεν ξερεις να απαντησεις σε καμια ερωτιση???
> ενα τοπικ με δυο σελιδες μεχρι στιγμης και καποιες σαφεις ερωτησεις και μεχρι στιγμης μονο 3 ποστ που να προσπαθουν να απαντησουν!
> τι ειναι ολα αυτα τα off topic????? απαραδεκτο.......
> δεν ειπα να μην λετε την γνωμη σας η να μην κανεται ενα σχολιο... η λιγο χαβαλε(καλοπροερετα βλεποντας το!!!)
> αλλα γραψτε δυο αραδες για το θεμα......... ας ειναι κ λαθος και οτι κ να ειναι..........
> εκανες που εκανες τον κοπο αγαπητε kokar να πατησει το ατιμο κουμπακι της απαντησης και να γραψεις κατι..........
> τοσο βαρυ ηταν να γραψεις και κατι για τους προβληματισμους μου και τις αποριες μου που εχω εκθεσει απο το πρωτο ποστ?????
> εσυ αληθεια απο τραντζιστορ ακους μουσικη!!?? 
> ελεως πια το εχεται ξεφτιλισει! συνειδητοποιειται τι ειναι 1ΚW? δεν ειναι και για db dragster.... αυτα που εχεται στο μυαλο σας ειναι απο 10KW+....
> ...





> εμενα μου αρεσουν τα μαμισια bodykit (πχ των gti)
> στον kokar και τον navar τους αρεσουν οι stock μαυροι αβαφοι προφιλακτηρες απο τα χιλιαρακια!
> P.S. αγαπητε navar δεν διαβασες τι εγραψα και στο προηγουμενο και πιο πριν ποστ μου?????
> αν δεν εχεις γνωμη να πεις κατι ουσιωδες μεσα τις βλακιες που γραφεις τουλαχιστον θα σε παρακαλουσα να σταματησεις να χαλας την συζητηση με τα off topick....
> αφου βλεπεις οτι καπιοι θελουν να βοηθησουν!
> δεν ειναι παιδικη χαρα εδω ουτε ψυχοθεραπευτηριο......υπαρχουν και αλλα θεματα για να γραφουμαι ασχετα!
> εχεις κανει 5 ποστ και κανενα δεν δινει ουτε μια πληροφορια για το θεμα.....αν συνεχισεις εσυ η καποιος αλλος σε αυτο το στιλ θα ζητησω παρεμβαση απο καποιον moderator....
> δεν εχω καμια διαθεση για αντιπαραθεση αλλα ετσι κουβεντα δεν γινεται.... δεν ξερω αν οι συμπεριφορες αυτες ειναι συμφωνες με την δεοντολογια του φορουμ!!!!!





> αγαπητε navar επειδη το ενοω οτι δεν θετω αντιπαραθεση και με αυτες τις παιδικοτητες σου δεν με εκνευριζεις αλλα απλα χαλας το τοπικ και διχνεις το χαμηλο σου επιπεδο....
> δεν προκειται να ξαναασχοληθω μαζι σου τουλαχιστον εδω!
> στηλε μου σε πμ να πουμε οτι θες να πουμε η ανοιξε καπου με ασχετα ενα τοπικ και καλεσε με εκει να τα πουμε και δημοσια....
> 
> επιπλεων θα παρακαλουσα να επεμβει οποιος mod τα βλεπει η ο admin γιατι ο navar πλεον δεν ειναι μονο εριστικος αλλα ηρωνικος και προσβλητηκος
> και νομιζω πως δεν λειτουργει συμφωνα με τους κανονησμους και την νοοτροπια του φορουμ και πρεπει να banαριστει η να περιοριστει.....
> 
> περιμενω απο ολους νεες ιδες επιτου θεματος και απαντηση απο τους υπευθινους για το θεμα που δημιουργει ο navar


Ωραία λοιπόν, το θέμα καθαρίστηκε.
Αν χρειαστεί να πάρουμε πιστόλι και να πάμε να τους βρούμε να τους ανοίξουμε και τρύπα στον εγκέφαλο αν δεν ικανοποιηθήκατε.

----------


## tnt_tuner

συγνωμη απο ολους και παλι για το off topic 
  loesedf καλα εκανες και συμαζεψες το topic αλλα θα μπορουσες να διορθωσεις και τα ποστ μου που περιεχουν ασχετα #15, #22, #23, #24, #26, #26, #29 δοκιμασα να το κανω εγω αλλα δεν μου δινει επιλογη edit....
  και δεν ειπε κανενας ουτε πιστολια να βγαλεις ουτε μαχαιρια
  μια απλη παρατιρηση αν ειχες κανει στην αρχη οπως επρεπε! ουτε θεμα θα δημηουργουταν ουτε θα ερχοσουνα κ εσυ στη θεση αυτη...
  δν καταλαβα ομως γιατι εκανες quote τα λεγομενα μου....για να μου υποδιξεις καπου που εχω λαθος συμπεριφορα??
  αν ναι δεν υπαρχουν τα αλλα ποστ να κανω κ εγω quote....και δεν βλεπω και κατι μεμπτο στα ποστ μου

  αν οχι ζητω συγνωμη!

----------


## tnt_tuner

καλησπερα σε ολους!
λοιπον! τα θεματα π ειχα τα βρηκα ολα με εκεινο τον γνοστο μου τον ηχεια και τα διορθωσαμε απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα!!
δεν ενημερωσα γιατι εχω απιστευτο τρεξιμο αυτο τον καιρο!
ο γδουπος που λεγαμε τελικα ηταν απο τις γηωσεις οπως μου ειχε πει! για φις εκανα αυτο που ελεγα με την ασφαλειοθηκη ειναι αρκετα πρακτικο!

----------


## tnt_tuner

επιπλεων βρηκα αυτες τις μερες φις για τα ρευματα του ενισχιτη αυτο εδω
http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/S...id/0/SFV/30046
ειναι ακριβως για την συγκεκριμενη δουλεια και λεει οτι αντεχει 150Α!

----------


## Nemmesis

εαν αποφασισεις και παραγγειλεις απο εκει θελω και εγω ενα ζευγαρι...

----------


## tnt_tuner

ευχαρίστως φίλε! θα σε ενημερώσω με πμ αν το παραγγείλω! που το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά! 
αν και προς το παρόν βλέπω ότι βολεύει πολύ η πατέντα που έλεγα με την ασφάλεια...

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω ευχαριστω... και εγω δεν βιαζομαι καθολου... με πατεντα ειμαι και εγω οποτε δεν βιαζομαι καθολου... αν κατσει οποτε κατσει λοιπον..

----------


## navar

άντε και να δώσω και εγώ μια πληροφορία , για να μην μου την λέει συνέχεια ο tnt , αυτά είναι τα ίδια βύσματα που χρησιμοποιούν τα ακριβά και καλα UPS για τις εξωτερικές μπαταρίες , 
αν και δεν νομίζω να πάνε τόσο ψηλά δλδ 150Α , ίσως μπορεί να τα ψάξετε και να τα βρείτε και έτσι ώς βύσματα για ups !

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω το ξερω, αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω τετοια ακομα και με 2-3 τηλ προς Θεσσαλονικη.. τωρα 150 που λες οντως ακουγονται πολλα αλλα δεν με νοιαζει γιατι εγω ετσι και αλλιως καμια 30ρια θελω..

----------


## tnt_tuner

thanks navar! οταν λες ups ενωεις για pc η για αλλη χρηση? εχω κοντα μου 2 αποθηκες ηλεκτρονικων αν και ειχα ρωτισει κ δν ειχαμε βρει τπτ...
καλα οντως 150 φαινονται πολα αλλα ετσι λεει... 
πρεπει να ειναι γομαρι ομως αφου το καλοδιο της φοτο υποτιθετε πως ειναι  4 gauge

----------


## tnt_tuner

Γεια σας παιδιά και πάλι!
Έχω πάλι πρόβλημα με τον ενισχυτή αυτόν!
Βασικά το πρόβλημα το απέκτησε μετά από μια άτυχη επίσκεψη μου στον XXXXXXX
καλύτερα μετά από την άτυχη επιλογή μου να εμπιστευτώ τον Κώστα να τον  χαρχαλέψει....
τεσπα αυτό είχε γίνει πριν από κάμποσο καιρό αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ούτε με τον ενισχυτή ούτε με τον Κώστα λόγο παντελείς έλλειψης χρόνου, και λόγο του ότι έχω άλλους δυο ενισχυτές στην άκρη και έπαιζα με εκείνους!

τώρα στο πρόβλημα! το ch1 παίζει σωστά αλλά σιγά, το ch2 δεν παίζει καθολου και κραταει το ηχείο τεντωμένο έξω, το ch3 παίζει και βγάζει ταυτόχρονα έναν δυνατό, χαμηλού τόνου παλμό και το ch4 παίζει κανονικά αλλά πιο δυνατά από το ch1
αν τα βάλεις γεφυρωμένα κάνουν μια μίξη του 1,2 δηλ και του 3,4
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και δεν ξέρω τι έχει κάνει ο τύπος εκεί πέρα....
ξεχωρίζω τις παρεμβάσεις του αλλά σε κανα-δυο σημεία λείπουν αντιστάσεις.....
Εβγαλα κανα-δυο φωτογραφίες, αν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος και ξέρει να μου πει πώς να τον επαναφέρω στην αρχική του κατάσταση???
IMG-20110614-00132.jpgIMG-20110613-00095.jpgIMG-20110613-00099.jpgIMG-20110613-00111.jpgIMG-20110613-00106.jpgIMG-20110613-00105.jpg




επιπλέων θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους διαχειριστές σε ποιο τοπικ να αναφέρω την συμπεριφορά του εν λόγο χρήστη προς ενημέρωση και προφύλαξη των υπολοίπων μελών.
Αφού πέρα από το ότι δεν με βοήθησε να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα που είχα, μου δημιούργησε κ άλλα και... μου ζήτησε και χρήματα από πάνω! επειδή! όπως μου είπε είναι επαγγελματίας και πληρώνεται με την ώρα!!!!!!

Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:
Σβήστηκε το username

----------


## tnt_tuner

δεν με άφηνε να τις ποστάρω στο προηγούμενο πόστ γιαυτό ξαναποστάρω!
IMG-20110613-00102.jpgIMG-20110614-00118.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Μου έστειλες πριν περίπου 3 μέρες ένα ΠΜ, με όλο αυτό το πρόβλημά σου, για το συγκεκριμένο μέλος,
 και όλα αυτά που γράφεις.
 Αν θυμάμαι καλά σου απάντησα να μην κάνεις τίποτα, σχετικά με το αν τον βγάλεις ή οχι στην φόρα, 
 και αυτό γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τον αστυνομικό, μιας και δεν γνωρίζω ποιος έχει ή όχι δίκιο.

 Σε αυτό αν θυμάμαι καλά συμφώνησες.

 Το μέλος για το οποίο αναφέρεσαι θεωρώ οτι είναι είναι αξιόλογο, *χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει* οτι αφήνω
 υπονοούμενα για σένα. Είστε και οι δυο παλιά μέλη, χωρίς να έχετε δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο 
 παρελθόν. 

 Απο τα πόστ και τα ΠΜ, προσωπικά εγώ, δεν μπορώ να εξιχνιάσω το όλο θέμα.

----------


## tnt_tuner

Φίλε moutulos πράγματι σου εξήγησα αναλυτικά σε πμ τι είχε γίνει και μου απάντησες να μην κάνω τίποτα και συμφώνησα  γιατί το εξέλαβα ότι αυτό ήταν απάντηση στο να ενοχλήσω άλλους συντονιστές η τους διαχειριστές! Επιπλέον σε ρώτησα αν μπορώ να συνεχίσω το θέμα στο τοπικ που έχω ήδη ανοίξει και μου λες, μπορείς....
Αποκεί και πέρα εγώ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΧΡΕΩΣ ΜΟΥ να ενημερώσω τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες του φόρουμ για το συγκεκριμένο μέλος και την συμπεριφορά του!

Το ότι πάλι κάποιος είναι παλιό μέλος και δεν φαίνεται  να έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα δεν μου λέει τίποτα μιας και τώρα πχ που δημιούργησε σε έμενα μου λές να μην το πω σε κανέναν και να το κρατήσω κρυφό.... και σβήνεις και το όνομα του! Για ποιο λόγο να το κρατήσω κρυφό??????? Δεν το θεωρείς σημαντικό θέμα?? Για ποιο λόγο σβήνεις το όνομα του χωρίς να με ενημερώσεις για τον λόγο που το έκανες??Δεν μπορεί μόνος του να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό του??? Μονος σου είπες οτι δεν μπορείς να κανεις τον αστηνόμο, αλλα κανεις τον "μπράβο" του XXXXX προστατεύοντάς τον! Δεν πρέπει να ενημερώσω τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες για την συμπεριφορά αυτού του τύπου????
Ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχει δημιουργήσει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι εχει!) κ άλλες φορές πρόβλημα και του είπατε (δεν μιλώ απόλυτα για εσένα moutoulos) μην πεις τίποτα δημόσια για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα κτλ.... για φαντάσου να δημιουργούταν σε ένα νέο μέλος αυτό το πρόβλημα ....ποιος θα τον πίστευε??????
Το να μην κάνω τίποτα για ένα θέμα το όποιο θίγει ένα παλιό μέλος το θεωρεις σωστο.... και θεωρείς σωστό να υπάρχει ανάμεσα μας μέλος που συμπεριφέρεται έτσι???? Το βρίσκεις αυτό που έκανε συμπεριφορά ηλεκτρονικού, είτε ερασιτέχνη ,πόσο μάλλον επαγγελματία..!!?
Ή μήπως είναι κάτι καθημερινό, που γίνεται ρε παιδί μου.... και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αναφέρω δημόσια!!???? 
  Ίσα ίσα που στην στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι που μάλλον πρέπει να το ψάξετε το θέμα…… 



  Γι αυτά που μου είπες moutoulos στο χθεσινό πμ να πω ότι σου απαντώ εδω γιατί θέλω πλέων ότι αναφέρω για το θέμα θα το λέω δημόσια γιατί δεν εμπιστεύομαι πλέον κανέναν..... δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου.... απλά για  την ασφάλεια της θέσης μου....
  Εγώ πράγματι φταίω όπως λες για την επιλογή μου να τον εμπιστευτώ όπως ανέφερα και στο #47,  ο XXXXX όμως δεν φέρει ευθύνη? Αυτός με κορόιδεψε λέγοντας μου ότι θα μου λύσει το πρόβλημα και στο τέλος μου δημιούργησε καινούρια και μου εζήταγε και λεφτά από πάνω!!!… σου φαίνεται αυτό φυσιολογικό και συμφονο με τους κανονισμούς και την δεοντολογία του φόρουμ???
  Δεν είναι λόγος δηλαδή που θα πρέπει να τον αναφέρω δημόσια και επώνυμα????


  Αν φορουσε παντελόνια ο XXXXXX θα απαντούσε εξ αρχής και στα τηλεφωνήματα και στα sms και στα πμ που του έστειλα και τότε που διαπίστωσα πρώτη φορά το πρόβλημα και στα τηλεφωνήματα και τα πμ που του έστειλα τώρα που βρήκα χρόνο να ξανά ασχοληθώ με το θέμα!
Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος όμως όχι σαν ερασιτέχνης δεν μπορεί να συμπεριφερθεί ή σαν επαγγελματίας όπως θέλει να το παίζει αλλά ούτε σαν ενήλικος μια και δεν μπορεί να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες των πράξεων του ...... 
Αν ήθελε να φερθεί σαν άντρας και το τηλ μου έχει να με πάρει και από εδω μπορούσε επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να λύσει το πρόβλημα που δημιούργησε.... χωρίς να φτάσουμε εδώ.

Εγώ αφού είχα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου moutoulos ξαναπροσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του και του ζήτησα να λύσει το πρόβλημα που δημιούργησε χωρίς να δημιουργήσω περεταίρω θέμα......
Όμως αυτός με αγνόησε όλες τις φορές.....
  Ότι θέλει.. , αν φοραει παντελόνια, να το πει εδω δημόσια και να πει την αλήθεια και όχι να κρύβεται και να στέλνει πμ σε εσένα moutoulos και να δημοσιεύσει και τα πμ που του έχω στείλει δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί για ένα καφέ να ζητήσει συγνώμη και να μας εξηγήσει τουλάχιστον γιατί συμπεριφέρθηκε έτσι δεν έχω πρόβλημα!!!
  Οι φωτογραφίες πάντως εδώ είναι ποσταρισμένες με τις παρεμβάσεις του ας πει μόνος του ποιος έβαλε χέρι στον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή και αν του θυμιζει τιποτα! Ας μου πει τουλάχιστον ο ίδιος, τι αντιστάσεις να βάλω εκεί που λείπουν και τι άλλο να κάνω για τον επαναφέρω σε λειτουργική κατάσταση!

  Πραγματικά πιστεύω πάντως ότι το συγκεκριμένο άτομο είναι επικίνδυνο για το φόρουμ μιας και κοιτάζει να ψαρέψει πελατάκια και κορόιδα μέσα από το εδω, που σκοπός του φορουμ πιστευω είναι να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις και να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλο αφιλοκερδώς… το αντίθετο ακριβώς από αυτό που κάνει ο XXXXXX!  Μου το έπαιζε γκουρού των ενισχυτών και με παραμύθιαζε ότι έχει κατασκευάσει ενισχυτές μεγαθήρια με KW για να τον επιστευτω και να μου φάει κανα φράγκο! Kαι κάθεται και ποστάρει κατασκευές 100 και 200W χωρια να δινει κανενα σχέδιο μόνο και μόνο για να βρει πελάτες και κορόιδα να κερδοσκοπήσει!  Που είναι κυριε XXXXX  οι κατασκευες των KW που με παραμύθιαζες??? Άλλα αν είχες τέτοιες γνώσεις όπως παινεύεσαι ούτε τον δικό μου ενισχυτή θα κατέστρεφες και τις απλές κατασκευές που έχεις κάνει θα έδινες τα σχηματικά και τα pcb σε όλους να τα φτιάξει όποιος θέλει και όχι να ψάχνεις για κορόιδα!!!
  Αν το βλέπεις σαν δουλειά και σαν κέρδος δεν έχεις θέση εδώ! Πλήρωσε αν θες το φόρουμ και βαλε μια διαφήμιση ή τουλάχιστον μην τα βάζεις στις κατασκευές αλλά κατευθείαν στις αγγελίες αφού σκοπός σου είναι να πουλήσεις….. εγώ προσωπικά σαν ερασιτέχνης δεν θα πουλούσα ποτέ μια κατασκευή μου…

Όποιος διαφωνεί με το ότι έπρεπε να καταγγείλω δημόσια την συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου ας επιχειρηματολογήσει!
  Στην τελική όπως ξαναείπα θεωρώ χρέος μου να ενημερώσω τους υπόλοιπους για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο και την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά του!


Τέλος καλώ και τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, συντονιστές και τους διαχειριστές να πάρουν θέση γιατί πιστεύω είναι θέμα που μας αφορά όλους αν αρμόζουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές στο φόρουμ και αν είναι αποδεκτές από τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες…..



Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:
Σβήστηκε το username

----------


## Danza

Εμένα μου μυρίζει τελεστικός πάντος και στάδια οδήγησης πρίν τα τελικά τρανζίστορς, ειδικά το 3ο κανάλι που αφήνει μόνιμα έξω τον κώνο του ηχείου αυτό πετάει DC, Όταν τον πήρες τον ενισχυτή απο το σέρβις λειτουργούσε κανονικά ή έτσι τα έφτυσε με την μία?

----------


## moutoulos

> Φίλε moutulos πράγματι σου εξήγησα αναλυτικά σε πμ τι είχε γίνει και μου απάντησες να μην κάνω τίποτα και συμφώνησα  γιατί το εξέλαβα ότι αυτό ήταν απάντηση στο να ενοχλήσω άλλους συντονιστές η τους διαχειριστές! Επιπλέον σε ρώτησα αν μπορώ να συνεχίσω το θέμα στο τοπικ που έχω ήδη ανοίξει και μου λες, μπορείς....


Σου είπα "μπορείς", να συνεχίσεις τις απορίες σου πάνω στο θέμα "ενισχυτή". Για το άλλο θέμα, το γράφεις ..., σου είπα να μην κάνεις τίποτα (το αναλύω παρακάτω). Δεν στο είπα απο θέμα "ενόχλησης", προς εμένα, αλλιώς δεν θα ήμουν εδώ.




> Απο κεί και πέρα εγώ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΧΡΕΩΣ ΜΟΥ να ενημερώσω τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες του φόρουμ για το συγκεκριμένο μέλος και την συμπεριφορά του!
> 
> Το ότι πάλι κάποιος είναι παλιό μέλος και δεν φαίνεται  να έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα δεν μου λέει τίποτα μιας και τώρα πχ που δημιούργησε σε έμενα μου λές να μην το πω σε κανέναν και να το κρατήσω κρυφό.... και σβήνεις και το όνομα του! Για ποιο λόγο να το κρατήσω κρυφό??????? Δεν το θεωρείς σημαντικό θέμα?? Για ποιο λόγο σβήνεις το όνομα του χωρίς να με ενημερώσεις για τον λόγο που το έκανες??Δεν μπορεί μόνος του να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό του??? Μονος σου είπες οτι δεν μπορείς να κανεις τον αστηνόμο, αλλα κανεις τον "μπράβο" του κωστα προστατεύοντάς τον!


Εδώ κάνεις ένα λάθος. Δηλαδή τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι ο κάθε ένας απο μας, έχει δικαίωμα να διασύρει τον άλλον, απλά και μόνο με ένα πόστ, *άσχετα* αν είναι έτσι ή οχι. *Που θες να το ξερω εγώ, αν εσύ λες αλήθεια*, ή έχεις μια Α προσωπική κόντρα με τον συγκεκριμένο, και θέλεις να γράψεις εδώ την κακία σου. Προς θεού *δεν λεω οτι λες ψέμματα*, απλά εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιός λέει αλήθεια. Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν απο τους δυό σας, ποιανού το μέρος να πάρω?, και με ποια στοιχεία?. Έχω άδικο σε αυτό?. 

Δεν σου είπα να το κρατήσεις μυστικό, σου είπα να μην κάνεις τίποτα μέσα στο Forum, γιατί δεν είχε νόημα. 




> Δεν πρέπει να ενημερώσω τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες για την συμπεριφορά αυτού του τύπου????
> Ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχει δημιουργήσει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι εχει!) κ άλλες φορές πρόβλημα και του είπατε (δεν μιλώ απόλυτα για εσένα moutoulos) μην πεις τίποτα δημόσια για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα κτλ.... για φαντάσου να δημιουργούταν σε ένα νέο μέλος αυτό το πρόβλημα ....ποιος θα τον πίστευε??????
> Το να μην κάνω τίποτα για ένα θέμα το όποιο θίγει ένα παλιό μέλος το θεωρεις σωστο.... και θεωρείς σωστό να υπάρχει ανάμεσα μας μέλος που συμπεριφέρεται έτσι????


Αν εσύ θες να το κάνεις, και να ενημερώσεις, ασφαλώς και μπορείς ..., μέσω ΠΜ. Γιατί σίγουρα θα έχεις ήδη πολλά ΠΜ, που θα ρωτάνε ποιός και τι ...

 Εγώ προσωπικά σου είπα, μεμονωμένο περιστατικό δεν το βγάζω στην φόρα. Αν τελικά ο συγκεκριμένος αποδειχθεί οτι το κάνει συχνά, θα απομακρυνθεί απο το Forum. *Εξάλλου έχει αποδειχθεί εδώ στο Forum, χρόνια τώρα, όποιος ενοχλεί, απομακρύνεται*, και το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, μιας και είσαι χρόνια εδώ, μέλος.

 Αν το συγκεκριμένο μέλος "έβγαινε", και έλεγε εδώ, οτι ναι, ασχολήθηκε με τον ενισχυτή σου προσωπικά θα επιβεβαιωνόμουν, για το username, και δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, ούτε θα διέγραφα το username του, απο τα γραπτά σου. Μη με παρεξηγήσεις, απλά προσπαθώ να είμαι δίκαιος.

Ναι καλά σου είπα, οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τον αστυνομικό ή δικαστή, απο την στιγμή που δεν ξέρω κανέναν, ούτε καν το θέμα σας.

Πέρα απο αυτό, σου υπενθυμίζω τους  Κανόνες Δημοσίευσης Αγγελιών Πώλησης και Ζήτησης *παρ.3*, που ισχύουν στο θέμα σου, μιας και πρόκειται στην ουσία για μια "συναλλαγή" μεταξύ μελών του Hlektronika.gr

----------


## tnt_tuner

Danza σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση στο τεχνικό κομμάτι του προβλήματος μου μιας και είναι αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο!
Τι προτείνεις να κάνω? Εγώ σκέπτομαι να βγάλω αυτά που μου φαίνεται οτι έχουν μπει επιπλέον και να κολλήσω ότι έχει ξεκολληθεί αλλά είναι δυο αντιστάσεις που λείπουν και δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω εκεί....
όχι δεν έγινε με την πρώτη η ζημιά!
του τον πήγα εκεί να τον δει για το γδούπο που αναφέρω στα πρώτα πρώτα ποστ (δεν το έφτιαξε αυτό αλλά τεσπα..) και επειδή έκαψε κατά λάθος δυο τσιπακια του τροφοδοτικού μου πρότεινε και δέχτηκα να τα αντικαταστήσει όλα με μεγαλύτερα και να βάλει και άλλο ένα ζευγάρι σε θέσεις που είχε κενές, του έδωσα κάποια χρήματα και ευγενικά δεν δέχτηκε χρήματα για τα δυο που έκαψε!!!
δούλεψε για ένα βράδυ και την επόμενη μέρα άναβε μόνο το protect! τον πήρα τηλ του είπα έτσι κ έτσι και μου είπε να του τον ξαναπάω...
του τον ξαναπήγα και τον άφησα εκεί αυτή τη φορά και όταν πήγα μετά από κάτι μέρες και τον πήρα μου είπε ότι είχε σπάσει η βάση της ασφάλειας, την οποία είχε ζορίσει βίαια κατά την πρώτη επίσκεψη και μου είπε ότι και καλά τον συγχρόνισε με το radio/cd(του το είχα αφήσει και αυτό..) 
και από τότε κάνει αυτά που αναφέρω στο #47!
  Αυτό είναι όλο το στόρι της παρέμβασης... για να τα λέμε όλα ακριβώς όπως έγιναν...

Φίλε Moutoulos σε ευχαριστώ καταρχήν που έχεις ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημα!
Εγώ το ανέφερα εδώ επειδή όπως σου είπα κατάλαβα ότι μου είπες πως εσύ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι και δεν έχει σημασία να το αναφέρω σε άλλους συντονιστές ή διαχειριστές και να συνεχίσω εδώ και θεώρησα ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα να αναφέρω την συμπεριφορά του εν λόγο χρήστη.
  Λάθος γιατί κάνω? Επειδή θέλω να ενημερώσω του υπολοίπους για το στραπάτσο που έφαγα από αυτό τον τύπο? Και δεν είναι ότι με ένα ποστ τον διασείσω… σου είχα πει και στα πμ ότι τον έχω πάρει πόσα τηλ ότι του έχω στείλει sms και πμ και τότε που το ανακάλυψα και τώρα… και σε είχα ενημερώσει ότι έχω κάνει ένα σορό προσπάθειες να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του αλλά βρίσκω ντουβάρι… τι να κάνω? Αν είχε κάτι να πει θα είχε ήδη υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του και θα σου είχε εξηγήσει πως είναι το θέμα (από μεριαστου) από την αρχή…
  Μου είπες δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρω σε άλλους υπευθύνους του φόρουμ αλλά να μην το ανακοινώσω και δημόσια… αυτό δεν σημαίνει να το κρατήσω κρυφό? Τι να κάνω να στέλνω σε έναν έναν  πμ και να τους λέω προσέξτε ο τάδε με κορόιδεψε και μου χάλασε τον ενισχυτή επειδή ήμουν χαζός και τον εμπιστεύτηκα και προσέξτε μην σας πιάσει κ εσάς κορόιδα??
   Ξέρεις ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται… πως αλλιώς να το έκανα?
  και δεν έχω κανένα πμ που να με ερωτάνε ποιος είναι…
  Μεμονωμένο περιστατικό δεν ξέρω αν είναι η αν έχουν γίνει κ άλλα κ έχουν θαφτεί… δεν κατηγορώ εσένα moutoulos μπορεί πχ κάποιος να την πάτησε και να μην το είπε σε κανέναν, απλά να είπε δεν ξαναμπαίνω σε αυτό το φόρουμ με τους λωποδύτες ή να του είπε άλλος μη λες τπτ γτ δν θα βγάλεις άκρη κτλ… αλλά πέρα από αυτό μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά δεν φτάνει?? Εγώ σου είπα όλο το στόρι και πόσο έχω προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του, αλλά αυτός κωφεύει… όσο και να τον καλείς δεν πρόκειται να εμφανιστεί… θα κρύβεται στο φουστάνι της μαμάς του μάλλον… αν τιμούσε τα παντελόνια που φοραει εμφανιστεί ήδη και θα είχε πει την αλήθεια…
  Προσπάθησες όπως μου είχες πει σε πμ να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του όπως μου είπες, και αυτός σου είπε για τα “απειλητικά “ και καλά πμ που του έστειλα απαιτώντας του να διορθώσει την βλάβη που προκάλεσε στον ενισχυτή μου… 
  Δεν καταλαβαίνεις από αυτά τι γίνεται? 
  Που είναιτος να μας τα πει εδώ δημόσια πως έγιναν τα πράγματα? Αν έβαλε αυτός χέρι στο μηχάνημα η όχι? Αν ζήτησε λεφτά η όχι? Αν μου είπε με τουπέ ότι είναι επαγγελματίας και πληρώνετε με την ώρα ή αν είναι ψέματα? Το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει όμως είναι να κρύβεται και να αφήνει εσένα να έρχεσαι σε δύσκολη θέση!
  Είμαι εγώ υπερβολικός που του απαίτησα να λειτουργήσει σαν υπεύθυνος ενήλικας και να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του και να μην κάνει σαν τον μπέμπη που  κρύβετε???
  Οι κανόνες που αναφέρεις moutoulos είναι για να προστατεύουν νομικά το φόρουμ… όχι όμως για να συγκαλύπτουμε τους τσαρλατάνους και τους κομπογιαννίτες… Ούτε ζήτησα καμιά αποζημίωση από το φόρουμ ούτε έθεσα το φόρουμ υπεύθυνο γιαυτο που έπαθα… Εγώ φταίω που τον εμπιστεύτηκα επειδή έχαψα τα παραμύθια του! Αυτό όμως δεν τον καθιστά αθώο, αφού αυτός προκάλεσε την βλάβη στο μηχάνημα μου, για κάτι που νομίζω θα πρέπει να είναι ενήμεροι όλοι,  ούτε νομίζω είναι σωστή η συμπεριφορά του και σύμφωνη με την λειτουργία και την δεοντολογία του φόρουμ! 

  Τέλος θα ήθελα να σου πω moutoulos ότι καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το δύσκολο της θέσης σου, και σε ευχαριστώ για την ευθηνή που παίρνεις και ασχολείσαι με το θέμα μιας και δεν βλέπω κανένα άλλο υπεύθυνο να παίρνει μέρος στην συζήτηση αφού τους έχω ήδη καλέσει να παρέμβουν! (αν έχεις αναλάβει εσύ το θέμα και γιαυτο δεν ασχολείται κανένας άλλος τους ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη!)

----------


## leosedf

Να παρέμβουν? Να παρέμβουν που? Σε δική σου προσωπική υπόθεση?

----------


## tnt_tuner

Ωραίος φίλε leosedf! Δηλ εσένα δεν σε απασχολεί καθόλου το θέμα ως μέλος και ως συντονιστή του φόρουμ…?

  Δηλ το θεωρείς προσωπική μου υπόθεση ότι κάποιος μέσα στο φόρουμ κοροϊδεύει και πιάνει κορόιδο όποιον βρει μπροστά του, και μάλιστα εκμεταλλευόμενος το ότι είναι παλιό μέλος και πουλώντας “αξιοπιστία μέσα από το φόρουμ”!?
  Ή μήπως στηρίζεται η αξιοπιστία του φόρουμ σε τέτοια άτομα???

  Με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά νομίζω ότι προσωπική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι με γέλασε ένας κομπογιαννίτης! και αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκομαι με έναν χαλασμένο ενισχυτή!

  Αλλά το ότι αυτός ο κύριος κυκλοφοράει ανενόχλητος και λειτούργει καταυτό τον τρόπο χρησιμοποιώντας το φόρουμ, το βλέπεις σαν προσωπικό μου θέμα? Θεωρείς ότι η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου δεν θίγει το φόρουμ?  Είσαι συγκαταβατικός δηλαδή να υποθέσω στο να χρησιμοποιούν το φόρουμ τέτοια άτομα και να ψάχνουν για κορόιδα!!!? 

  Αν μου πεις για τους κανονισμούς συναλλαγών, να επαναλάβω, ότι δεν απαιτώ τίποτα από το φόρουμ και ότι δεν έβγαλα μια αγγελία πχ “ψάχνω έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό να φτιάξει τον ενισχυτή μου” αλλά άνοιξα ένα τοπικ ζητώντας απλά οδηγίες από ποιο έμπειρους και γνώμες και ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος με ψάρεψε για να πιάσει παλατάκι! Εγώ την προσέγγιση του για αρχή την είδα σαν μια γνωριμία μέσα από το φόρουμ με κάποιον που έχει το ίδιο χόμπι και ύστερα ότι θα μάθαινα από αυτόν 5 πράγματα…  Αυτό όμως που έκανε leosedf το θεωρείς σωστή χρυσή του φόρουμ και το επικροτείς???? Και λες απλά δικό σου θέμα??? Δεν επηρεάζουν το φόρουμ τέτοια άτομα????

  Αν έβλεπα το θέμα ως προσωπικό μου πρόβλημα θα είχα ενεργήσει αλλιώς… σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα ανακάτευα κανέναν από το φόρουμ και σίγουρα θα το είχα λύσει… αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο και προέχει η κατάχρηση της κοινότητας του φόρουμ και αυτή η ασυδοσία την οποία βλέπω πως αντιμετωπίζεται μάλιστα ως κάτι απόλυτα το φυσιολογικό!!

  Ποιος ξέρει πόσες φορές έχει γίνει ακόμα αυτό το πράγμα και ποσά παιδιά δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με το φόρουμ όταν συναντάνε τέτοιες ενέργειες οι οποίες αντιμετωπίζονται από τους συντονιστές ως κάτι το φυσιολογικό ή ως προσωπικά προβλήματα του καθενός και όχι του φόρουμ!!!!? Δεν απορώ γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών έχει πέσει τόσο το φόρουμ και έχουν ανέβει άλλα…

  Τι να πω… λυπάμαι…

----------


## moutoulos

Για να ηρεμήσω το θέμα ..., δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλάβουμε πάλι τα ίδια ...

*tnt_tuner* μην προ τρέχεις. Θα λάβεις την απάντησή σου, απο το συγκεκριμένο μέλος. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να τσακωνόμαστε με όλους. Υπομονή λοιπόν ...

----------


## ultra

Δεν προκειται να κατεβω στο επιπεδο σου και να απαντησω στις βρισιες σου.

Στις επιστρεφω ομως, ολες.

Το μονο που δειχνουν ειναι ο χαρακτηρας σου και η ανατροφη σου.

Εχεις πει παρα πολλα, αλλα δεν εχουμε πλησιασει την αληθεια.




> Βασικά το πρόβλημα το απέκτησε μετά από μια άτυχη επίσκεψη μου στον XXXXXXX
> καλύτερα μετά από την άτυχη επιλογή μου να εμπιστευτώ τον Κώστα να τον  χαρχαλέψει....
> τεσπα αυτό είχε γίνει πριν από κάμποσο καιρό αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ούτε με τον ενισχυτή ούτε με τον Κώστα λόγο παντελείς έλλειψης χρόνου, και λόγο του ότι έχω άλλους δυο ενισχυτές στην άκρη και έπαιζα με εκείνους.


Κατ αρχην εγω ημουν εκεινος που αποφασισα να σε βοηθησω, και σου ζητησα στο #7 να επικοινωνησεις μαζι μου.

----------


## ultra

> του τον πήγα εκεί να τον δει για το γδούπο που αναφέρω στα πρώτα πρώτα ποστ (δεν το έφτιαξε αυτό αλλά τεσπα..) και επειδή έκαψε κατά λάθος δυο τσιπακια του τροφοδοτικού μου πρότεινε και δέχτηκα να τα αντικαταστήσει όλα με μεγαλύτερα και να βάλει και άλλο ένα ζευγάρι σε θέσεις που είχε κενές, του έδωσα κάποια χρήματα και ευγενικά δεν δέχτηκε χρήματα για τα δυο που έκαψε!!!
> δούλεψε για ένα βράδυ και την επόμενη μέρα άναβε μόνο το protect! τον πήρα τηλ του είπα έτσι κ έτσι και μου είπε να του τον ξαναπάω...
> του τον ξαναπήγα και τον άφησα εκεί αυτή τη φορά και όταν πήγα μετά από κάτι μέρες και τον πήρα μου είπε ότι είχε σπάσει η βάση της ασφάλειας, την οποία είχε ζορίσει βίαια κατά την πρώτη επίσκεψη και μου είπε ότι και καλά τον συγχρόνισε με το radio/cd(του το είχα αφήσει και αυτό..) 
> και από τότε κάνει αυτά που αναφέρω στο #47!
>   Αυτό είναι όλο το στόρι της παρέμβασης... για να τα λέμε όλα ακριβώς όπως έγιναν...


Για να ξεκαθαρισουμε τα πραγματα, μιλαμε για εναν τετρακαναλο ενισχυτη απο το praktiker και ενα radio-cd Blue Sky απο το Carrefour.

 Ο συγκεκριμενος χρηστης ηρθε με τον αδερφο του στο εργαστηριο μου στις 26/2 με τον ενισχυτη του στο χερι.

Πραγματι, ανοιξα τον ενισχυτη αφου τον συνεδεσα με το τροφοδοτικο μου, αρχισαν οι δοκιμες για τον θορυβο στα ηχεια κατα το  ανοιγμα/κλεισιμο του ενισχυτη.

Δοκιμασα να προσθεσω εναν πυκνωτη για να καθυστερησω το ανοιγμα, αλλα μου ξεφυγε το κολητηρι και κατα λαθος εκαψα ενα φετ του τροφοδοτικου.

Προσπαθωντας να βγαλω την μαχαιρωτη ασφαλεια (για να μην αποσυνδεω τα καλωδια) ειδα οτι ηταν σφηνωμενη και απλα, την αφησα.

Αφου αποσυνδεσα τα καλωδια ξεκινησα την επισκευη. Μια και υπηρχαν 2 φετ παραλληλα σε καθε μερια, χωρις να ζητησω το παραμικρο, ειπα οτι θα τα αλλαξω και τα δυο με ισχυροτερα.

Πραγματι,τα αντικατεστησα και ολα ηταν ενταξει.

Κοιτωντας το τυπωμενο του ενισχυτη, ανεφερα οτι υπαρχουν θεσεις για ενα ακομη ζευγαρι φετ, και οτι μπορουσε να τα αλλαξει ολα με πιο ισχυρα.

Με ρωτησε ποσο κανουν και του ειπα "τα δυο τα εχω χαλασει εγω, οποτε αν θες , θα πληρωσεις τα υπολοιπα 4 που στοιχιζουν 2 ευρω το καθενα (2x4=8 ευρω).

Τα φετ ειναι αυτα

http://export.farnell.com/internatio...220/dp/8657823


Η απαντηση του ηταν " 8 ευρω ειναι πολλα λεφτα".

Οκ, λεω, και αρχιζω να κλεινω τον ενισχυτη.

Ξαφνικα εμφανιζεται ενα δεκαευρο. Το παιρνω, δινω και τα 2 ευρω ρεστα, και αρχιζω την αλλαγη.

Καταλαβα, λεω....

Καποια στιγμη μαλιστα, ειχε το απιστευτο θρασος να απαιτησει να του αλλαξω και τους πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης !!!

Ημουν ετοιμος να τους δωσω τον ενισχυτη τους οπως, ηταν και να του πω να σηκωθει να φυγει.

Δεν το εκανα ομως, αλλα καθησα και τελειωσα την δουλεια.

Στην συνεχεια ο ενισχυτης δοκιμαστηκε με φορτιο, μετρηθηκε η μεγιστη ισχυς του, στους 20Hz, 1Khz και 20Khz καθως και η παραμορφωση.

Μετα, τα παιδια τον τοποθετησαν παλι στο αυτοκινητο (η κατασταση ηταν χυμα ο ενισχυτης να μπορει πηγαινει περα δωθε, και να κρατιεται στην θεση του απο τα καλωδια).

Καθησαμε και τον ακουγαμε για τουλαχιστον 2 ωρες, κρατησε μεχρι τις 2 το πρωι.

Ο αδερφος του διαπιστωσε οτι πραγματι, τωρα το μπασο ειναι ισχυροτερο και ειναι οπως το δικο του τωρα πια.

Εκει τελειωσα κι εγω με αυτους τους τυπους.

Την επομενη εβδομαδα ομως με ξαναπηρε τηλεφωνο και με πολυ ασχημο υφος μου ειπε οτι του χαλασα τον ενισχυτη, απαιτησε να τον φτιαξω και τετοια...

Του zητησα να μετρησει 1-2 πραγματα, και τελικα του ειπα οτι " η βλαβη αυτη δεν ειχει καμμια σχεση με την δουλεια που καναμε".

Συνεχισε με πολυ κακο τροπο, λεγοντας μου οτι εγω φταιω επειδη " τον σκαλιζα συνεχεια".

Την Δευτερα 1/3 ξαναπαιρνω τον ενισχυτη, ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ-ΕΛΕΙΠΕ.

Κοιταζοντας τον παλι, βλεπω οτι η ασφαλειοθηκη ηταν σπασμενη.

Οσοι εχουν δοκιμασει να βγαλουν μια σφηνωμενη μαχαιρωτη ασφαλεια αυτοκινητου, θα ξερουν οτι το πολυ πολυ να τους μεινει το πλαστικο της ασφαλειας στο χερι.

Πως μπορουσα να ειχα σπασει την ασφαλειοθηκη δοκιμαζοντας να αφαιρεσω την ασφαλεια, οταν και στις δοκιμες, αλλα και κατα το διωρο που δοκιμαστηκε στο αυτοκινητο, ολα ηταν καλα?

Το εφτιαξα και τον πηρα στο τηλεφωνο λεγοντας του οτι την ζημια την εχει κανει εκεινος, και αδικα κατηγορει εμενα, και οτι τον εχω χρεωσει 15 ευρω.

"Μα, αν σου δωσω 15 ευρω, δεν θα εχω φραγκα την Δευτερα"  μου απαντησε.

"Δεν πειραζει, ελα να τον παρεις αλλη μερα", του ειπα.

Πραγματι, ερχονται μαζι παλι την Πεμπτη 3/3. Ξανατοποθετειται ο ενισχυτης στο αυτοκινητο, δουλευει κανονικα, δεν με πληρωνουν, και "μην τον ειδατε τον Παναγη" απο τοτε.

----------


## ultra

> τεσπα αυτό είχε γίνει πριν από κάμποσο καιρό αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ούτε με τον ενισχυτή ούτε με τον Κώστα λόγο παντελείς έλλειψης χρόνου, και λόγο του ότι έχω άλλους δυο ενισχυτές στην άκρη και έπαιζα με εκείνους!


Αυτο ειναι ψεμα, για τι στις 23/3 , και 8/4 "βρηκε χρονο να ποσταρει", αλλα κανενα παραπονο απο τον ενισχυτη.

----------


## ultra

> του τον πήγα εκεί να τον δει για το γδούπο που αναφέρω στα πρώτα πρώτα ποστ (δεν το έφτιαξε αυτό αλλά τεσπα..)


Δεν υπαρχει "τεσπα", υπαρχει παραπληροφορηση. Στο ποστ 36 ο ιδιος γραφεις "τελος να πω οτι βρηκαμε τα προβληματα με την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του ultra που τον ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## ultra

> όταν πήγα μετά από κάτι μέρες και τον πήρα μου είπε ότι είχε σπάσει η βάση της ασφάλειας, την οποία είχε ζορίσει βίαια κατά την πρώτη επίσκεψη και μου είπε ότι και καλά τον συγχρόνισε με το radio/cd(του το είχα αφήσει και αυτό..) 
> και από τότε κάνει αυτά που αναφέρω στο #47!


Αυτο ειναι ψεμα, μια που και στις 23/3 και στις 8/4 που εχεις ποσταρει, δεν γραφεις κανενα παραπονο.

----------


## ultra

> τεσπα αυτό είχε γίνει πριν από κάμποσο καιρό αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ούτε με τον ενισχυτή ούτε με τον Κώστα λόγο παντελείς έλλειψης χρόνου, και λόγο του ότι έχω άλλους δυο ενισχυτές στην άκρη και έπαιζα με εκείνους!


Κι αυτο ειναι ψεμα, μια που και στις 23/3 και στις 8/4 "βρηκες χρονο" να ποσταρεις.

----------


## ultra

> σου είχα πει και στα πμ ότι τον έχω πάρει πόσα τηλ ότι του έχω στείλει sms και πμ και τότε που το ανακάλυψα και τώρα…


Κι αυτο ειναι ψεμα. Κατ αρχην αν με ειχες παρει τηλεφωνο σιγουρα θα απαντουσα μια και ειχα να λαμβανω απο σενα

----------


## ultra

> και αυτός σου είπε για τα “απειλητικά “ και καλά πμ που του έστειλα απαιτώντας του να διορθώσει την βλάβη που προκάλεσε στον ενισχυτή μου…


Σε αυτο το σημειο θα πρεπει να απαντησεις ευθεως αν αυτα τα ΠΜ τα εννοεις, γιατι ισως τα προβληματα σου να σοβαρεψουν αρκετα.

----------


## ultra

> Kαι κάθεται και ποστάρει κατασκευές 100 και 200W


Κι αυτο ειναι ψεμα. Εχω παρουσιασει 2 ενισχυτες αυτοκινητου. Ο ενας αποδιδει 250WRMS/4Ω σε γεφυρα

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ED%E7%F4%EF%F5

και ο αλλος 450WRMS/2Ω

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F7%F5%F4%E7%F2

----------


## ultra

> Kαι κάθεται και ποστάρει κατασκευές 100 και 200W χωρια να δινει κανενα σχέδιο μόνο και μόνο για να βρει πελάτες και κορόιδα να κερδοσκοπήσει!


Ο τελευταιος ανθρωπος που ζητησε/απαιτησε σχεδιο απο παρουσιαση, ηταν στην ηλεκτροσυγκολληση του Θανου, και αυτην την στιγμη εχει αποχωρησει απο το φορουμ.

----------


## ultra

Τελος, tnt_tuner, να σου πω οτι  καταλαβαινω οτι σου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να νιωθεις οτι πρεπει απο την μια μερια, να μου επιτεθεις, 

μειωνοντας με, ενω ταυτοχρονα να μου ζητας βοηθεια.

Μπορει να φωναζεις και να κλαις οσο θες, αλλα ειναι κατι που θα πρεπει να διαχειριστης μονος σου.

Το ποιους εχω βοηθησει εδω μεσα, ειναι ενα θεμα που αφορα τους ιδιους.

ΔΕΝ αφορα ομως εσενα


> Ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχει δημιουργήσει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι εχει!) κ άλλες φορές πρόβλημα


Γιατι αν εισαι βεβαιος για αυτο, θα πρεπει να το αποδειξεις, αλλιως φαινεσαι πολυ σκαρτος.

Τελικα, ισως και να υπαρχει δικαιοσυνη...

----------


## ultra

> Που είναι κυριε XXXXX  οι κατασκευες των KW που με παραμύθιαζες???


Δεν εχω καμμια αναγκη ειδικα σε σενα, να σου αποδειξω το παραμικρο.

Μια και ρωτας ομως.....εχουν συμπυκνωθει ολες μαζι στην υπογραφη μου

----------


## kentar

Δεν θα μπω διαδικασία να αξιολογησω τα περιστατικα αυτα καθεαυτα που αναφερονται πιο πανω.
Επειδη ομως υπαρχει ευθεια προσωπικη και κατα τη γνωμη μου αδικη επιθεση
κατα του Κωστα - ultra   σε σχεση με την τεχνικη επαρκεια την επαγγελματικη συμπεριφορα
και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ το ηθος του , οφειλω να πω στους συμφορουμιτες μου τα εξής.
Τον Κωστα τον γνωρισα μεσω του φορουμ.
Οσες φορες ζητησα την βοηθεια του για μηχανηματα ηχου (κι οχι μονο) την ειχα 
χωρις να μου ζητηθει  ουτε ενα ευρω εκ μερους του, αντιθετως πολλες φορες
μου εχει χαρισει πολλα απο τα υλικα του.
Δεκαδες ωρες τον εχω απασχολησει στο εργαστηριο του ρυθμιζοντας  και
μετρωντας μηχανηματα , συζητωντας για τεχνικα θεματα ηχου πραγμα που μου δειχνει
οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα απο αυτα που τον κατηγορει ο ....Jean Todt του φορουμ.
Αν με εβλεπε σαν ''πελατη και κοροιδο''  θα μου ειχε ζητησει αρκετα χρηματα ως επαγγελματιας
και καλα θα εκανε.
Αυτα προς το παρον....

----------


## tnt_tuner

Βρε βρε βρε! Καλως τον ultra!!!...
Πως και βγήκες από την τρύπα σου???? Σκεφτόσουν τόσες μέρες πως θε δικαιολογηθείς και τι ψέματα θα πεις??? Μη μου πεις ότι δεν είχες δει τα ποστ!!!! Μη μου πεις ότι δεν είχες δει τα πμ και τις κλήσεις στο κινητό σου… και από απόκρυψη σε πήρα!!!

*#57-->*
Ναι θίχτηκες εεε!… γιαυτο έσπευσες να απαντήσεις τόσο άμεσα!

*#58-->*
Μάλιστα!  Ότι είναι από τα πρακτικερ ο ενισχυτής και το r/cd blue sky  είναι που έκαναν την ζημιά όχι ότι σκάλιζες ότι να είναι, πριν γιατί παίζανε τόσο καιρό κομπλέ?! Αν ήταν spl ο ενισχυτής και clarion η πηγή θα γιατρευόταν από μόνα τους…  πλάκα θα κάνεις…
Ημερομηνίες δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς γιατί έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός και απορώ αν δεν τις λες στην τύχη…

Στο χέρι μου είχες πει να τον έχω τον ενισχυτή, στο χέρι τον είχα…
Δεν σε κατηγόρησα για τα φετ που έκαψες (ανθρώπινο είναι!) ισα ισα που το είπα ότι δεν ήθελες και χρήματα γιαυτά…

Καταρχήν δεν προσπάθησες απλά να βγάλεις την ασφάλεια άλλα δοκίμαζες τις μηχανικές αντοχές της... Την έπιασες με μια πένσα σαν αυτές που έχουν οι οικοδόμοι για να κόβουν τα σύρματα που δένουν τις μπετόβεργες… την στραβοέπιανες και την τράβαγες 2-3 φορές και σου έφυγε και η πένσα κ πήγες να με χτυπήσεις κ ολας καταλάθος από αυτή σου την αδεξιότητα. Στο τέλος την άφησες επειδή δεν ξερω τι άλλη ζημιά μπορεί να προκαλούσες.. και κατάλαβες ότι μπορεί και να χτυπάγαμε.

Επιπλέον εσύ υποτίθεται ότι κάλυψες τα δυο μόνο φετ που έκαψες όχι όλα όπως είναι το σωστό (γιατί δεν ήταν ιδία).
Εγώ είδα, και στο είπα ότι έχει δυο επιπλέον θέσεις για φετ (πριν να αλλάξεις αυτά που ήδη είχες κάψει) και μου είπες αν τα βάλουμε θα βελτιωθεί! και σου είπα αφού θα σου δώσω που θα σου δώσω λεφτά για τα 2φετ που δεν κάηκαν, βαλε και στις δυο άλλες θέσεις χωρίς να αναφέρουμε τίποτα για ποσό. Αφού τα άλλαξες μου είπες ότι είναι 15ευρο και ότι δεν έβαλες μέσα τα δυο που έκαψες και το εκτίμησα κ ολας…

Να πω εδώ ότι ξενέρωσες επειδή ο αδελφός μου ήταν αρνητικός από την αρχη στα σκαλίσματα που έκανες λόγο της αδεξιότητας  σου και αυτό ήταν που σε ξενέρωσε επειδή στο είπε κ ολας.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι σάλτσες δικής σου κατασκευής, επειδή νομίζεις πως έτσι θα μιώσεις την πραγματικότητα και τη ευθύνη σου , για τους πυκνωτές αν θυμηθείς καλύτερα, σε είχα ρωτήσει τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις για να τον βελτιώσεις κ άλλο κ μου είχες πει για τους πυκνωτές, και σου λέω άλλαξέτους κ αυτούς, δεν με πειράζει αν μου πάρεις κάτι παραπάνω… και απλά δεν χώραγαν στο κουτί αυτοί που είχες εκείνη την στιγμή και δεν άλλαξες τους πυκνωτές!

Ναι ρε θα με έδιωχνες γιαυτο με κοίταζες στα χεριά όλη την ώρα παλιολιμούτση!

Συνεχίζω.. πράγματι τον μετρήσαμε όπως λέει κάτι που δεν κράτησε παραπάνω από 10 λεπτά.
Τον τοποθέτησα στο αυτοκίνητο ,οπού τον είχα μεν πρόχειρα αλλά ούτε κρατιόταν από τα καλώδια, αφού τα καλώδια έχουν μισό μέτρο+ περιθώριο, ούτε πήγαινε πέρα δωθε αφού τον είχα τοποθετήσει πάνω σε χοντρό κομμάτι λαστιχένιου μουσαμά και ούτε γλύστραγε ούτε υπήρχε περίπτωση να γειώσει κάτι ούτε να πάει κάπου…

Δεν κάτσαμε και 2 ώρες να τον ακούμε, αλλά κανά δεκάλεπτο αφού μετά τον κλείσαμε και είχαμε πιάσει την συζήτηση περί αυτοκινήτων… πράγματι το σπάσαμε αργά.

Εδώ πάλι λες ψέματα γιατί σε πήρα τηλ την επόμενη μέρα αφού ο ενισχυτής έπαιξε μόνο για την διαδρομή μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι όπου όταν έφτασα  πόσταρα το #36 οπότε δεν ήταν 26/2 η πρώτη επίσκεψη αλλά 20/2 (δεν θα είχα άλλωστε λόγο να ποστάρω αν δεν είχες κάνει τίποτα!) και πράγματι εκείνο το βράδυ ήμουν ικανοποιημένος μιας και ο ενισχυτής έπαιζε ποιο δυνατά απ’ ότι πριν πέρα του ότι ο γδούπος συνέχιζε αφού με είχες πείσει ότι γιαυτό έφταιγε η πηγή. Επίσης το έλιξα βιαστικά το θέμα επειδή πήγαινε προς τσακωμό για τα  off topic και δεν είχα άλλη υπομονή!
Αφού σε πήρα τηλ την επόμενη μέρα σου μίλησα πολύ ευγενικά και σου είπα «ρε Κώστα έπαιξε εχτές και σήμερα ανάβει μόνο το protect τι μπορεί να έγινε? Μπορείς να το δεις?» Και με απέφευγες παίζοντάς το πολυάσχολος και μου έλεγες να δοκιμάσω κάποια πράγματα, και εγώ τα δοκίμαζα και σου έλεγα τι έβλεπα.

Και αν πάλι ήταν πράγματι κάτι σπασμένο εκεί στην ασφαλειοθήκη το ξέρεις ότι έφταιγαν οι δικές σου βιαιότητες με την πένσα και ότι πιθανόν να ακούμπαγε όσο τον σκάλιζες και να έκανε επαφή και όταν έφυγα με τους κραδασμούς του αυτοκινήτου χαλάρωσε! Δεν σου φαίνεται ούτε αυτό λογικό??


Ενδιάμεσα στις επισκέψεις πόσταρα το #39 που…
Στο #39 δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα αλλά σε εκείνο τον γνωστό μου που έχει μαγαζί με ηχοσυστήματα και λέω ότι βρήκε το πρόβλημα με τον γδούπο και ότι ήταν οι γειώσεις και όχι η πηγή όπως μου είχες πει εσύ.  Αυτό δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπεις σαν κολακευτικό σχόλιο για σένα αφού ένας απλός ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων σου έβαλε γυαλιά βρήκε σε 10 λεπτα αυτό που εσύ, που μου το έπαιζες ηλεκτρονικός ειδικευμένος στους ενισχυτές, δεν έβρισκες και μου έλεγες οι κλεφτές από τα Άγραφα! Κ αυτός μου πήρε λεφτά αλλά δεν τον κατηγορώ…

Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι τα τεστ αυτά που βρήκαμε τις γειώσεις δεν έγιναν με τον magnat αφού είχε παραδώσει πνεύμα αλλά με έναν kenwood (είχα πιστέψει ότι φταίει η πηγή όπως μου είχε πει ο ultra γιατί όποιον ενισχυτή και να έβαζα υπήρχε το πρόβλημα)
Δεν ανέφερα τίποτα για το πρόβλημα επειδή με είχες διαβεβαιώσει τηλεφωνικά ότι θα το λύσουμε το πρόβλημα ότι κ αν είναι και δεν ήθελα να ανακατέψω άλλους από εδώ γιατί εκεί θα μου έλεγες δικαιολογημένα «κάτσε ρε γιατί με κάνεις ρόμπα αφού σου είπα ότι θα το φτιάξω» και θα είχες δίκιο…

Κάποια στιγμή το θυμήθηκες και φιλοτιμήθηκες να με πάρεις τηλ, μετά από μια εβδομάδα+,  ένα βραδάκι πάλι  ήρθα που ενώ περίμενα να τον ανοίξουμε παρέα (να δω κ εγώ ρε παιδί μου τι φταίει και στη τελική να μάθω και τίποτα) με έδιωξε βιαστικά λέγοντας μου ότι έχει δουλειά και δεν προλαβαίνει, του τον άφησα χωρίς να του πω τίποτα για τα σκαλίσματα, παραμόνο όταν βρει τι έχει να με πάρει ένα τηλ να με πάρει και να μου πει τι έχει και τι θέλει και πότε θα τον έχει έτιμο, και μου υποσχέθηκε ότι αυτό θα γινόταν την επόμενη μέρα. Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι πάλι λέει ψέματα και ότι η ασφάλεια ήταν επάνω στον ενισχυτή.

 Μετά από 3 νομίζω μέρες τον πήρα τηλ  και του λέω «τι έγινε?» και μου λέει ότι δεν τον έχει αγγίξει και του λέω οκ ρε φίλε κοίταξέτον τουλάχιστον.
Με πήρε μετά από 3-4 ακομα μέρες  και άρχισε να μου τα μασάει και πριν καλά μου πει ποιο ήταν το πρόβλημα τελικά, μου έλεγε «και θέλω και 15ευρο γιατί ξέρεις δεν είχε θέμα με αυτά που είχα σκαλίσει την προηγούμενη φορά και τον βελτίωσα κ άλλο και τον συντόνισα να παίζει καλύτερα απ’οτι πριν» και κάτι τέτοια…
Και του λέω καλά, καλά επειδή το σ/κ θα φύγω θα έρθω δευτέρα βράδυ θα σε πάρω τηλ όταν βρω χρόνο να τον πάρω και να τα πούμε από κοντά. Και πήγα μια πέμπτη όπως λέει να τον πάρω!

Και του λέω από πού κ ως που με χρεώνεις λες και είμαι κανας πελάτης στο μαγαζάκι σου για πράγματα που καταρχήν δεν του είπα να κάνεις… εγώ του είχα πει μόλις βρει τι φταίει να με πάρει ένα τηλ να μου το πει… αν ήταν το θέμα μια ασφαλειοθήκη δεν μπορούσα να την αλλάξω και μόνος μου αν μου το έλεγε? Χωρίς να ασχοληθεί κ αυτός? Χωρίς όμως να του πω τον βελτίωσε κ άλλο(κ καλά)!!! Και ένας ενισχυτής που χαλάει σε μια μέρα χωρίς να τον πειράξει κανένας ποιος φταίει? Δεν φταίει αυτός που τον πείραξε? Κ σου είπα αν ήταν η ασφαλειοθήκη δεν έχανε επαφή και θα αναβόσβηνε το λαμπάκι? Και μου τα μάσαγες!
Μετά από αυτή την συζήτηση σου είπα τέλος πάντων φέρτον να τον βάλουμε επάνω να δούμε αν δουλεύει να σε πληρώσω να φύγω. Τον βάζω να παίξει και σύνδεσα μόνο το CH1-2 γεφυρωμένα στο sub, και παρατήρησα και εγώ και ο αδελφός μου ότι έπαιζε πιο σιγά και εσύ έκανες τον κινέζο λέγοντας, δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, εγώ θέλω τα 15 ευρώ και μου φαίνεται ότι παίζει μια χαρά! Και σου λέω όπα φίλε για κάτσε, και μετά αν έχει κάτι και να μου λες δεν το έκανα εγώ εσύ τον σκάλισες και πλήρωνε πάλι?? Όχι θα τον κρατήσω καναδυο εβδομάδες να δω πως παίζει και στα δίνω μετά τα λεφτά!

Για αρκετό διάστημα καμιά 15αρα μέρες+ επειδή δεν είχα χρόνο  να ασχοληθώ δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι το πρόβλημα που εν τέλι έχει γιατί έπαιζα τα δυο μόνο πρώτα κανάλια γεφυρωμένα (όπως το δοκίμασα και μπροστά σου) και απλά νόμιζα ότι έπαιζε ποιο σιγά, ο αδελφός μου μάλιστα σε δικαιολόγησε κ ολας λέγοντας μου έλα μωρέ ιδέα μας ήταν ότι πριν έπαιζε ποιο δυνατά…

Κάποια στιγμή που δοκίμασα ένα ένα τα κανάλια ανακάλυψα το πρόβλημα και σε ενημέρωσα και πάλι έκανες τον κινέζο λέγοντας θα το δούμε κ δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο κτλ…
Μετά άρχισες να μην απαντάς και σου έστειλα και πμ στις 12/4 το ακόλουθο



> gia s ultra! t kaneis...?
>  den 8imame an su eixa stilei alla edw kai mia bdomada parathrisa oti telika o enisxitis pali exei problima....
>  den kserw apo ti mporei na einai kai ypopteyomai oti dn to epa8e tora....
>  toso kairo ton epeza mono to proto k to deytero kanali gefiromena...
>  parathrisa lipon oti an paize san tetrakanalos to ch1 paizei swsta, to ch2 den paizei ka8olu, to ch3 bgazei ena 8oribo kai to ch4 paizei swsta
>  an ta gefirwseis to ch1,2 paizei swsta kai to ch3,4 paizei me 8oribo
>  an den exw panw rca den kanei 8orybopou8ena...
>  ti les na fteei?
>  ti eixes piraksei tin deyterh fora pu ston eixa ferei?


“το δεν θυμάμαι αν σου είχα στείλει αναφέρομαι για πμ μέσω φόρουμ αφού τον είχα ενοχλήσει με sms κ τηλ»
Και δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση  καμία απάντηση…
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι γνωστά με τα πμ  με τον moutoulos  και τα υπόλοιπα που έχω ξανάποστάρει!


*#60-->*
 παραπληροφόρηση???? Γιατί βρήκες από πού προερχόταν ο γδούπος??? Η έλεγες ότι φταίει η πηγή (οι κινέζοι φταίνε! Δεν ξέρουν αυτοί κ φτιάχνουν ότι νάνε κ είναι κομπογιαννίτες!) που την δεύτερη φορά στην άφησα κ αυτή που υποτίθεται την βελτίωσες κ αυτή αν και δεν έχει καμία διάφορα…
Τον γδούπο όπως είπα πάλι  και στο #39 το βρήκα με τον άλλο τον γνωστό με τα υποσυστήματα!

*#61,#62-->*
Όπως ξανά είπα δεν είχα καταλάβει το πρόβλημα που είχε λόγο του ότι έπαιζα μόνο τα δυο κανάλια και αυτός μου έλεγε θα το δούμε και θα το δούμε όσες φορές τον είχα πάρει και περίμενα να βρει χρόνο και δεν ήθελα να δημιουργήσω θέμα εδώ…
Δικά μου χαζομάρα είναι που δεν τον τσέκαρα όσο ποιο καλά μπορούσα και περίμενα τον κύριο πότε θα του έρθει να τον δει αυτός που “ξέρει”

*#63-->*
Είχες να λαμβάνεις???? Τι ακριβώς???? Το βρίσκεις λογικό να σου δώσω και χρήματα για έναν ενισχυτή που στον έφερα ακέραιο και δούλευε σωστά και από τότε τον έχεις κάνει άχρηστο????

*#64-->*
Εγώ σε κάλεσα να τα ποστάρεις κ ολας τα πμ… τι προβλήματα λες να έχω????? Για να δούμε τι άλλο φίδι έχεις να μας πεις…

*#65-->*
Ουου!!!!! Ανατρίχιασα!!!!!! Εσύ μου έλεγες στο εργαστήριο σου κάτι για kW και σε είχα ρωτήσει αν τους έχεις εκεί και μου είπες ααα αυτούς τους έχω πουλήσει!!!!

*#66-->*
Δεν απαίτησα τίποτε! Εσένα σχολιάζω που παραμύθιαζες  για kW(τουλάχιστον εμένα!)  και κρατάς κρυφά τα σχέδια από τους 200αριδες…

*#67-->*
Ρε φίλε το ξέρεις ότι δεν σε έχω καμία ανάγκη και στο έχω πει και από το τηλ κ ούτε λυπάμαι τα λεφτά μου να τα δώσω σε έναν μάστορα σωστό, που βγάζει τίμια το μεροκάματο του,  να τον φτιάξει.
Απλά δεν είναι κ η πρώτη προτεραιότητα μου ένας ενισχυτής , και από τη στιγμή που είσαι εσύ υπεύθυνος θεωρώ ότι εσύ πρέπει να βγάλεις το φίδι απ τη τρύπα.
Σε κάλεσα κ εδώ δημόσια  να πεις τι αηδίες έκανες εκεί και τουλάχιστον πως φτιάχνεται γιατί είναι χρέος σου και για να λήξει το θέμα εδώ δείχνοντας τουλάχιστον ότι άλλαξες στο ελάχιστο!
Όμως ούτε αυτό δεν έκανες και το χλευάζεις την προσπάθεια μου κ ολας και νομίζεις ότι έχω την ανάγκη σου… ντροπή σου…
…
Ναι η δικαιοσύνη που δεν πειράζει τα παλιά μέλη επειδή έχουν κάνει κάποια ποστ και σε όποιον έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα του λένε να σωπάσει!


*#68-->*
Ναι σίγουρα από εμένα δεν έχεις ανάγκη και ιδικά όπως ήρθαν τελικά τα πράγματα!
Αλλά μάλλον τα 15ευρα μου (και όχι μόνο τα δικά μου!)  τα έχεις ανάγκη… και τα κυνηγάς.

*#69-->*
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως έχει συμπεριφερθεί σε εσένα η σε οποιονδήποτε άλλον μπορεί να υπάρχουν άλλοι που να τους έχει συμπεριφερθεί και χειρότερα και να παράτησαν το φόρουμ… βλέπεις κ εμένα μου ζητήθηκε να σωπάσω και να μην το δημοσιεύσω… θα μπορούσα να είχα ξενερώσει να σας έγραφα όλους κανονικά κ να έλεγα κοίτα να δεις υποστηρίζουν το λαμόγιο από πάνω και να μην ξανά κλίκαρα την σελίδα… θα ήταν επιθυμητό αυτό για το φόρουμ?

Για την τεχνική επάρκεια του κρίνε μόνος σου φίλε kentar από τις φωτογραφίες του κυκλώματος του ενισχυτή και άμα βγάλεις καμία άκρη πες μου πώς να διορθώσω την σαλάτα που έφτιαξε ο ultra (χωρίς να του το ζητήσω κ’όλας!)
Εγώ αυτό που αποκόμισα από την συμπεριφορά και το ήθος του συγκεκριμένου τύπου είναι… θες να σου πω πέσε φράγκο και σου λέω…
Και επαναλαμβάνω είναι προσωπική σου άποψη και δεν ξέρω επιπλέων ποιος είσαι κ για ποιο λόγο τον υποστηρίζεις…
Και προς θεού δεν θέλω να νομίζεις ότι έχω κάτι προσωπικό μαζί σου αλλά βλέπεις η κατάσταση πως έχει στην δική μου περίπτωση. Έχεις την δική σου προσωπική γνώμη την όποια σέβομαι αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που συνάντησα εγώ.


*Τέλος* να πω ότι κάτι άλλο δεν έχω να συμπληρώσω για το θέμα αφού τα έχω πει όλα αναλυτικότατα και όχι μια φορά και οι φωτογραφίες εδώ είναι για να φαίνονται οι επεμβάσεις του ultra, όποιος ξέρει μπορεί να κρίνει αν είναι σωστές (και εννοείται εδώ ότι δεν βάζω τον εαυτό μου μέσα)
Βλέπετε και την αντίδραση του κύριου μετά να εμφανίζεται τώρα  και να τα λέει όπως του έρχονται, χωρίς να μας λέει γιατί δεν απάνταγε στα πμ μου τουλάχιστον που φαίνονται εδώ..( ο admin νομίζω έχει την δυνατότητα να τα δει), αλλά τουλάχιστον παραδέχεται ότι αυτός είναι ο επιστήμονας που έβαλε χέρι! Γιατί το όνομα του σβενότανε κάθε φορά που τον ονομάτιζα λες και τον πείραξε τον ενισχυτή μου ο γείτονας και κυνδηνεψα να με πουνε και συκοφάντη.
Από εκεί και περά ο καθένας έχει μυαλό να κρίνει ποιος λέει αλήθεια και πως έγινε το πράγμα.

Αυτό που περιμένω τώρα είναι τι θα πουν οι υπεύθυνοι του φόρουμ και τι θα κάνουν με τον συγκεκριμένο μέλος που με εξαπάτησε! Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν απαιτώ κάτι από το φόρουμ απλά περιμένω να δω πως θα αντιδράσουν σε αυτή την συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου μέλους.

----------


## leosedf

FYI ούτε ο admin δεν μπορεί να δει προσωπικά μηνύματα χρηστών. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## takisegio

σφαχτειτε να δουμε τι θα γινει.................και αφηστε το ΔΝΤ να ΦΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!

----------

Danza (20-06-11)

----------


## Danza

Με πιάσανε οι ιμικρανίες μου  :Blink:   :Laughing: 

Μην κάνετε σαν παιδάκια 1ης δημοτικού.... Το ξεκατίνιασμα του στύλ όχι εγώ φταίω όχι εσύ φταίς δεν βοηθάει πουθενά! και προς Θεού δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός γιατί είμαι αντικειμενικός!

tnt τι έχει ο ενισχυτής σου φίλε ανάβει? Μπαίνει σε protect? ανάβει αλλά δεν βγάζει ήχο? Τι συμβαίνει πες μου και έλα φέρτον παρέα με ένα freddo espresso πολύ γλυκό απο τα Everest να τον δούμε παρέα....

----------


## ultra

> ότι ο γδούπος συνέχιζε αφού με είχες πείσει ότι γιαυτό έφταιγε η πηγή.


Κι ομως, μονος σου στο #39 γραφεις " καλησπερα σε ολους!
λοιπον! τα θεματα π ειχα τα βρηκα ολα με εκεινο τον γνοστο μου τον ηχεια και τα διορθωσαμε απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα!!
δεν ενημερωσα γιατι εχω απιστευτο τρεξιμο αυτο τον καιρο!
ο γδουπος που λεγαμε τελικα ηταν απο τις γηωσεις οπως μου ειχε πει! ".

Τωρα, οπως αναδημοσιευεις το ΠΜ, γραφεις οτι "υποπτευεσαι" οτι το προβλημα δεν το ειχε. Μεχρι να το αποδειξεις......απλα με συκοφαντεις αβασιμα.

Αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι να αποδειξεις-ειναι η δευτερη φορα που στο ζηταω- αυτο "Ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν έχει δημιουργήσει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι εχει!) κ άλλες φορές πρόβλημα".

Επισης, δεν εχεις απαντησει, σχετικα με τα απειλιτικα σου ΠΜ.

Τελος, επειδη εισαι αυτος που εισαι, καταφερες να χαλασεις μια δωρεαν διαθεση βοηθειας. Ο ενισχυτης σου δουλευε κανονικα οταν τον παρελαβες. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι γκρινια.

----------


## thelegr

Εγω προσωπικά δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ο Κωστας θα εκανε τετοιο πραγμα, η ακομα κι αν το εκανε, οτι δεν θα το παραδεχοταν! Ειναι ΕΝΤΙΜΟΣ ανθρωπος και ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ στην δουλεια του (κατ' εμε φτασμενος ηλεκτρονικος).
Εχουμε συναντιθει και με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ! Επισης να σε πληροφορισω φιλε tnt_tuner οτι οτιδηποτε εχει πει με kW Ειναι ΟΛΑ αληθεια, και δεν ειναι σωστο να πετας ετσι αβασιμες δυσφημισεις απο την στιγμη που ΔΕΝ ξερεις. Θεωρω πως ο Κωστας ειναι ενα αγαπητο στους περισσοτερους εδω μεσα ατομο και δεν νομιζω να εχει τυχαια αυτην την θεση... 

Επισης γιατι δεν τον πας οπως λες σε εναν "τιμιο" μαστορα που θα σου βρει την λυση μιας που δεν τσιγουνεβεσαι τα χρηματα, αλλα προτιμας την φτινιαρικη λυση ενος "μη εμπιστου" ηλεκτρονικου που "δεν εχει ιδεα" και "κοροιδευει τον κοσμο" μιας που το μονο που θελει ειναι να "πειραματιστει" με την περιουσια αλλου;;;;; 

 Δεν στο λεω για να σου επιτεθω. Δεν πιστευω ομως σε καμια περιπτωση πως εκανε κατι τετοιο ο Κωστας, ενας ανθρωπος με τοση εμπειρια πανω στα ηλεκτρονικα, αλλα και τοσο καλοθελητης και καλοπιστος.

Αυτα απο μενα

----------


## mikosmas

Εμ δικαιολογημένα σας εχουν βγάλει καγκουρες! Πηγες να φτιαξεις ηχοσυστημα με πορδες και ζητας και αξιωσεις;;;; Μενα ενισχυτη απ το πρακτικερ και ενα ραδιοσιντι Blue Sky θες να φτιαξεις ηχοσυστημα και εχεις και απαιτησεις;;; Τι περιμενες ρε φιλε; Τον ουρανο με τ ασττρα; Blue Sky πηρες, οχι becker και Clarion... Απο την αγορα που εχεις κανει και μονο φαινονται οι γνωσεις που εχεις επανω στα αντικειμενο. Η αγορα ειναι δικαιωμα του καθε ανθρωπου, το να επιλεγει μονος του δηλαδη τι θα αγορασει. Επισης πολοι ειναι αυτοι που δεν εχουν γνωσεις και αυτο ειναι επισης κατι μη κατακριταιο. Το να κατηγορεις ομως, λογο της ασχετοσυνης σου, συμφορουμητες που κατα την γνωμη μου διακρινονται για το ηθος τους, τις γνωσεις τους και την δουλειά τους μεσα εδω, παει ΠΑΡΑ πολυ φιλε μου... Ως αναφορα για τον Κωστα, μια και πηγες στο εργαστηριο του, δεν σε ακουσα να παρουσιαζεις το τι ειδες εκει και αν αυτο συναδει με τα στοιχεια ενος τσαρλατανου, οπως θες να τον παρουσιαζεις. Ουτε για το ηθος του, μιας και τον γνωρισες απο κοντα. Μια και λοιπων εσυ δεν λες τιποτα -κατα την γνωμη μου εσκεμενα- θα πω εγω, οχι κατα την γνωμη μου, αλλα την πραγματικοτητα. Οπως ο Κωστας εσενα σου εδωσε την βοηθεια του απλοχερα, και χωρις δολο και κερδος, ετσι ακριβως μου την εδωσε κι εμενα. Μεσα απο κουβεντα σε πμ, οταν εφτιαχνα εναν λαμπατο ενισχυτη, αν και σε ενα βαθμο δεν ειναι το αντικειμενο του, δεν με γνωριζε (μιας που εγω μενω επαρχεια και αυτος αθηνα0 και δεν ειχαμε ξαναμιλησει ποτε, ο ιδιος μου προτεινε να τον παω απο κει να τον μετρισω, μιας που εγω δεν ειχα αυτην την δυνατοτητα, πραγμα που αναφερω σε ενα απο τα ποστ μου. Οταν ανεβηκα αθηνα, πηγα και τον μετρισαμε στο εργαστιριο του, και απο κει ειναι αυτες οι μετρισεις που εχω ανεβασει. 

1ον: Ανθρωποι με μεγαλο ηθος κανουν τετοια κινηση και δινουν τετοια βοηθεια! (για να ξερουμε τι λεμε και τι κατηγορουμε)

2ον: Οχι απλως δεν του εδωσα χρηματα, αλλα δεν περασε ουτε απο την πισω μερια του μυαλου του να μου ζητησει λευτα, μιας που το εκανε απλοχερα επιδη ετσι ενιωθε...

3ον:Ως αναφορα για το εργαστιριο του και την τεχνη του; δεν ειναι το εργαστιριακι της γειτονιας που με ενα βολτομετρο προσπαθουν να βγαλουν βλαβη και αυτο το λεω με πληρη επιγνωση του τι λεω. Αν θελει ο Κωστας να παρουσιασει τα οργανα του ας το κανει ο ιδιος, δεν ειμαι εγω ο αρμοδιος.

Ειμαι ομως αρμοδιος και υποχρεωμενος να πω οτι μεσα στο φορουμ, λιγοι ειναι οι συμφορουμιτες μας με τετοιο επιπεδο γνωσεων και ιδιαιτερα στους ενισχυτες αυτοκινητου!!!

Ειναι λοιπων δολειο να κατιγορεις ανθρωπους οι οποιοι εχουν καταξιωθει με το σπαθι τους στον χορο.

Γενικως εχω να πω οτι εμεις οι συμφορουμιτες που δεν εχουμε τις γνωσεις που εχουν αλλοι συμφορουμιτες μας μεσα στο φορουμ και τις μοιραζονται μαζι μας απλοχερα κι εγω πρωσοπικα οφειλω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σ ολα τα παιδια δεν εχουμε το ηθικο δικαιωμα να κατιγορησουμε αυτα τα παιδια( που μας εχουν βοηθησει και που στο μελλον σιγουρα θα ξαναχρειαστουμε την βοηθεια τους) λογο της ασχετοσυνη μας. Εδω για μενα μπαινει ενα τεραστιο φαουλ. RESPECT! τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Panoss

Διάβασα το θέμα από την αρχή, μπούχτησα  :Huh: . Όποιος το διαβάσει, θα καταλάβει τι παίζει. Και μόνο από τον τρόπο έκφρασης του καθενός.
Εγώ, έχω πάει στο εργαστήριο του Κώστα, έχουμε γνωριστεί και από κοντά.
Μόνος του προσφέρθηκε να με βοηθήσει γιατί χρειαζόμουνα παλμογράφο. Δεν του το ζήτησα, μόνος του προσφέρθηκε. Αυτό, από μόνο του , λέει πολλά. Ούτε λεφτά μου ζήτησε ούτε τίποτα. Απλώς, αγαπάει τα ηλεκτρονικά και είναι πορωμένος με αυτά. Όπως και πολλοί από εδώ μέσα.
Δεν ταιριάζουν τα όσα λέει ο tnt με την εντύπωση που μου δωσε.
Κι αν ήταν ο τσαρλατάνος που περιγράφει, εεε...τόσο καιρό στο φόρουμ...θα το χαμε πάρει χαμπάρι. Μια μυρουδιά τουλάχιστον...

----------


## thelegr

+1 Πανο!

----------


## paul_k

Να πω κι εγω την εμπειρια μου με τον Κωστα-ultra.
Τον γνωρισα εδω, σε αυτο το φορουμ, και μεσω ανταλλαγης ΠΜ επικοινωνουσαμε.
Επρεπε να δωσω την διπλωματικη μου, και ο Κωστας, αφιλοκερδως με καλεσε στο
Εργαστηριο του, και για δυο ολοκληρα απογευματα, σχεδιαζε το pcb της εργασιας μου.
Στην συνεχεια, με ξανακαλεσε για να φτιαξουμε το pcb μεγεθους 20x30 εκ.
Αφου μου εδειξε ολη την διαδικασια του πως γινονται τα pcb με φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα, συμπεριλαμβανομενης της τεχνικης με το rosol 3,
μου παρεδωσε ετοιμη την πλακετα. Αφου την τρυπισα και κολησα τα εξαρτηματα
ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ.
Ποτε δεν δεχτηκε τα χρηματα που του προσφερα, ποτε.
Αυτη η ιστορια που διαβαζω ειναι εξωφρενικη, ο τυπος μας δουλευει.
Ξερω οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που εχουν βοηθηθει, αν θελουν, ας πουνε κι αυτοι την γνωμη τους.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αυτό που περιμένω τώρα είναι τι θα πουν οι υπεύθυνοι του φόρουμ και τι θα κάνουν με τον συγκεκριμένο μέλος 
> που με εξαπάτησε! Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν απαιτώ κάτι από το φόρουμ απλά περιμένω να δω πως θα αντιδράσουν 
> σε αυτή την συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου μέλους.


Είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενα πόστ μου, οτι δεν τον γνωρίζω τον Κώστα προσωπικά. Τώρα με βάση 
τα πόστ των παραπάνω μελών, οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι αρχίζω και σχηματίζω μια γενική εικόνα για 
αυτόν. Οπότε δεν ξέρω τι περιμένεις να γίνει, γιατί τουλάχιστον με βάση αυτά που "βλέπω", και έτσι 
να είναι όπως τα γράφεις, πιθανών να είχε τους λόγους του, και ισχύει αυτό που είπα και παραπάνω 
(στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, παρακάτω):




> Εγώ προσωπικά σου είπα, μεμονωμένο περιστατικό δεν το βγάζω στην φόρα. *Αν τελικά ο συγκεκριμένος 
> αποδειχθεί οτι το κάνει συχνά, θα απομακρυνθεί απο το Forum*. Εξάλλου έχει αποδειχθεί εδώ στο Forum, 
> χρόνια τώρα, όποιος ενοχλεί, απομακρύνεται, και το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, μιας και είσαι χρόνια εδώ, μέλος.


Εγώ μόνο αυτό δεν βλέπω ...

----------


## TomMan

Δεν ξέρω γιατί απαντώ στις τοποθετήσεις, ούτε καν γιατί παρακολούθησα κάποια από τα post.
Ίσως φταίει η κλειδαρότρυπα που είναι πραγματικά δυνατή. Ξεκίνησα να δω τεχνικά θέματα γύρω από τον ενισχυτή 
και έχασα την «μπάλα». 
Μια παραίνεση προς τους δύο κύριους πρωταγωνιστές. Σταματήστε το εδώ.
Δεν είναι εδώ ο χώρος για να λυθεί δημόσια η παρεξήγησή σας (πιστεύω). Είμαι σίγουρος πως στο τέλος θα καταλήξετε «χαμένοι» και οι δύο.
Αναλώνεστε και εκνευρίζεστε και οι δύο αφού, είναι σίγουρο πως ο καθένας βλέπει το δίκιο στην πλευρά του.
Και καλοπροαίρετες και φιλικές παρεμβάσεις από εμάς τους τρίτους μόνο προβλήματα θα σας δημιουργήσουν.
Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.

----------


## mikosmas

Πιστευω οτι τον κωστα τον ξερουμαι ιο περισωτεροι απο εδω μεσα (δεν ειναι σημερινος) .
Καλο θα ειναι λοιπον (θεμιτω και απαρετιτο)να γραψεται την γνωμισας οχι για να μαθουμαι εμεις πιος ειναι ο κωστας αλλα για να μαθουναι οι κακοηθεις και τα λαμογια οτι δεν μπορουν να σπηλωνουν την πρωσοπικοτητα την αξιοπιστια και το ηθος ενος ανθρωπου ετσι για να επιβεβαιωσουν το εγωτους και οτι τουλαχιστον εδομεσα δεν μπορουν να επιβιωσουν

----------


## moutoulos

> Δεν είναι εδώ ο χώρος για να λυθεί δημόσια η παρεξήγησή σας (πιστεύω).


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Θα παρακαλούσα να μην συνεχιστεί, μιας και δεν βλέπω να οδηγεί πουθενά.

----------

Danza (21-06-11)

----------


## tnt_tuner

*leosedf* σε όσα φόρουμ ξέρω, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή για τον admin…

Φίλε *Danza* σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον για το τεχνικό θέμα…
το ch1 παίζει σωστά αλλά σιγά, το ch2 δεν παίζει καθολου και κραταει το ηχείο τεντωμένο έξω, το ch3 παίζει και βγάζει ταυτόχρονα έναν δυνατό, χαμηλού τόνου παλμό και το ch4 παίζει κανονικά αλλά πιο δυνατά από το ch1
 αν τα βάλεις γεφυρωμένα κάνουν μια μίξη του 1,2 δηλ και του 3,4
αυτό είναι που γίνεται τώρα! Protect δεν ανάβει…
θα ήθελα να το ν δούμε παρέα αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα προλάβουμε γιατί την άλλη εβδομάδα γράφω και μαθήματα οπότε πρέπει να συντομεύω με το θέμα!
Εγώ λέω να ξηλώσω ότι πρόσθετο έχει βάλει κ εκεί που έχει βγάλει τις αντιστάσεις να βάλω 56kΩ γτ νομίζω ότι είναι σαν παράλληλα τα υλικά των καναλιών,  πχ R205 είναι ίδια με την R105, C202 είναι ίδιος μα τον C102 κοκ… οπότε R207 είναι ίδια με την R107 και την R307


Όποιος διάβασε αυτά που έχω γράψει καταλαβαίνει ότι το θέμα το δημιουργώ επειδή είχα κάτι που δούλευε και κάποιος που υποτίθεται ότι θα με βοηθούσε μου το χάλασε και μου ζήτησε νταβατζηλίκι και λεφτά από πάνω…
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε αν είναι λογική η αντίδραση μου μετά από αυτό…

*ultra* δεν πρόκριτε να ξανάασχοληθώ μαζί σου η με αυτά που γραφείς έχω τοποθετηθεί αναλυτικότατα και στις τοποθετήσεις μου αυτές θα βρεις για όλα απαντήσεις… ξαναδιάβασέτα.
Σου ξανά είπα σε προηγούμενο ποστ να ποστάρεις δημόσια τα πμ που λες…
Μάθε να αναγνωρίζεις τα λάθη σου και να ζητάς συγγνώμη όταν πρέπει…

Παιδιά, εσείς οι υπόλοιποι που είπατε την γνώμη σας για τον ultra, λέτε απλά την υποκειμενική σας γνώμη και το πώς τον γνωρίσατε… Πιστεύω ότι κ εγώ αν ήμουν στην θεση σας θα τον συμπαθούσα.
Δεν τοποθετήστε όμως πάνω στην δικήμου εμπειρία… και τη θέση μου.
Αν δεν τα πιστεύεται αυτά που γράφω πείτε απλά ότι πιστεύεται πως λέω ψέματα… δεν είναι κακό να λέτε την γνώμη σας…
Στην τελική οι επεμβάσεις φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες και παραδέχεται ότι τις έκανε αυτός και ότι μου ζήτησε κ λεφτά!
Δείτε το λίγο από την δική μου πλευρά… πως θα αντιδρούσατε στην θέση μου…?
Όσο για την δουλεία του, είπα την γνώμη μου από αυτές τις παρεμβάσεις που είδα μπροστά μου.

*Thelegr* αυτό ακριβώς έχω κανονίσει… βρήκα έναν ηλεκτρονικό που ασχολείται με επισκευές ενισχυτών και μου είπε ότι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει! Αν βρω χρόνο θα πάω αύριο κ ολας να τον επισπευτώ… να δούμε τι γίνεται!
Εγώ δέχτηκα και επισπεύτηκα τον ultra επειδή πίστεψα ότι έχει γνώσεις κ ότι ήθελε πραγματικά να βοηθήσει  και επιπλέων για να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω… κάτι που κανένας μάστορας όσο καλός και να είναι δεν πρόκριτε να κάνει…

*mikosmas* καταρχήν νομίζω ότι το αναφέρω και στα πρώτα πρώτα ποστ ότι το αυτοκίνητο αυτό το κυκλοφορούν οι γονείς μου οπότε δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα αλλά η τιμή η χρηστικότητα και η απόδοση! Οπότε βρες μου όλα αυτά, καλύτερης ποιότητας από αυτά που έχω σαυτο το αυτοκίνητο με λιγότερα από 150€ και πάω να τα πάρω αύριο!
Στο δικόμου αυτοκίνητο εννοείται ότι έχω πχ πηγή και ενισχυτές kenwood και bossman και ηχεία clarion πράγματα σαφώς ανώτερης ποιότητας και προφανώς πολλαπλάσιας τιμής…
Οπότε μην υποτιμάς τους υπολοίπους γιατί σε θέμα αγοράς τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι παίζει…
Με αυτό που λες στην συνέχεια δηλαδή εννοείς ότι τα πράγματα αυτά χάλασαν από μόνα τους επειδή δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας και άδικα κατηγορώ τον ultra???
Και αυτό που είδα στο εργαστήριο του να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν με ενθουσίασε κ ολας…
Ακαταστασία παντού, ενισχυτές ήχου χαλασμένοι, ανοιχτοί  παντού, που στοιχηματίζω ότι είχαν μήνες εκεί μέσα αν κρίνω μόνο από την σκόνη που είχαν επάνω… δεν πιστεύω ότι πάνω από 4-5 από αυτούς να δούλευαν.
Αυτά που λέω εγώ δεν είναι το πώς θέλω να τον παρουσιάσω αλλά το πώς μου συμπεριφέρθηκε και πως τον έζησα! Αν με είχε βοηθήσει όπως λες απλόχερα θα είχα λόγο να του ρίξω οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη???? Γιατί να το κάνω αυτό???
Και στην δικήμου περίπτωση αντίθετα από την δικήσου, όχι απλά του πέρασε απτό μυαλό να μου ζητήσει λεφτά. Αλλά το έκανε κ ολας για κάτι που δεν του ζήτησα να κάνει και στην τελική δεν δουλεύει σωστά!

Και τι άλλο να σκεφτώ… μπορεί πράγματι να είναι τόσο καλό παιδί όπως λέτε και εγώ να έχω τόσο βλακόφατσα που να είπε εεεε αν δεν φάω καναψηλό από αυτόν από ποιον να φάω, τόσες φορές έχω βοηθήσει τσάμπα… και να είναι κ η πρώτη φορά που το έκανε.

*moutoulos*  δεν ξέρω πως σχηματίζεις εσύ γνώμες αλλά να υπενθυμίσω ακόμα μια φορά ότι ο τύπος παραδέχεται ότι οι επεμβάσεις στον ενισχυτή μου που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία έχουν γίνει από τον ίδιο, όπως επίσης ότι ζήτησε λεφτά…
για πες μου τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν ευθύνεται αυτός για την ζημιά που έχει ο ενισχυτής?? σε τι στοιχεία βασίζεσαι? Πως θα μπορούσε να βγάλει μια τέτοια βλάβη???

*TomMan* πολύ σωστή η παρέμβαση σου ελπίζω να λήξει το θέμα σύντομα
Εγώ δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω όπως ξανάπα, ότι είχα να πω το είπα αναλυτικά…
Από εκεί και πέρα νομίζω ότι δεν είναι θέμα προσωπικό και παρεξήγηση μόνο το ότι κάποιος εκμεταλλευόμενος το φόρουμ προσεγγίζει έτσι, κοροϊδεύει και εκμεταλλεύεται άλλο μέλος… νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα λειτουργίας και αξιολόγησης μελών του φόρουμ…

----------


## takisegio

καλυτερα να κλειδωθει!!!βγηκαν τα κουμπουρια....

----------


## Danza

Προσωπικά αν είχα δικαιώματα moderator θα το χα κλειδώσει, θα είχα μείνει στο τεχνικό κομμάτι και αυτό το δημόσιο ρεζιλίκι θα το διέγραφα!

Ρε tnt_tuner ok δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός και δεν ξέρω κανέναν απο τους 2 σας! Αλλά αυτή η δημόσια ξεφτύλα που οφελεί?
Το παλικάρι βοήθησε και σου ζήτησε 15Ε γιατί έκατσε ξενύχτησε και ένα χαλασμένο πράμα στο έκανε και δούλεψε, που στο κάτω κάτω αν πήγαινες σε τεχνικό εκτός φόρουμ θα σου έπαιρνε μια 50άρα και μπορεί να χες γίνει ήχος και θέαμα (κοινώς έκρηξη)! Επειδή άργησε να στο παραδώσει κόλλησες? Ξέρεις πόσες δουλειές εχω αναλάβει και τις έχω καθυστερήσει για τον ΑΒ λόγο? Ανθρώποι είμαστε, δεν είναι κουζίνα που λες οκ ρε μάστορα δεν μπορώ να μαγειρέψω να φάω ενα πιάτο φαί! Ε την τρέλλα μου ενισχυτής είναι!

Στα 15Ε είναι το πρόβλημα? Δηλαδη κάτι αρχιλαμόγια που ζητάνε 100άρες και βάλε και κάθε μήνα πας και ξαναπας για ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ επισκευή τι πρέπει να κάνουμε να τους αποκεφαλίσουμε? Απλά δεν ξανα ασχολείσαι ρε φίλε και αν σου πει κανένας για ένα μάστορα που τον ξέρεις του λες "φίλε εγω δεν εχω καλή άποψη για τον κύριο, δεν με εξυπηρέτησε όπως ήθελα" απλά τα πράγματα δεν το κάνουμε τόσο θέμα!

Και θα σου πω κάτι φιλικά εντελώς αν έρχεσαι δύσκολα οικονομικά άστο το ρημάδι σε μια ντουλάπα μέχρι να έχεις κανα φράγκο περίσευμα και πήγαινε φτιάχτο!
Ούτε εγώ έρχομαι καλά με τα οικονομικά μου και ότι μου πλάπαρουσιάζεται ξήλωμα-ντουα μέχρι να μπορώ να έχω "μερικά λεφτά για ξόδεμα" που δεν θα μου λείψουν να το φτιάξω, ή αν βλέπω οτι με παίρνει να το διορθώσω μόνος μου αυτό θα κάνω και τελείωσε η ιστορία.

----------


## tnt_tuner

takisegio όχι και κουμπούρια! ένα σουγιαδάκι κρατάω μόνο!!  :Tongue2: 

 ρε συ danza άλλο πράγμα έχω πει ήδη 100 φορές! δεν δουλεύει σωστά λέμε!
 δούλευε.., το πείραξε το χάλασε και ζήτησε και λεφτά ενώ προσφέρθηκε μόνος του υποτύθετε για βοήθεια! πόσο ποιο απλά να το πω...
 δεν έκανε κάτι χαλασμένο να δουλέψει αλλά το αντίθετο!

 Τέλος πάντων... και είπα ότι δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ..!!


 Σήμερα πήγα στον τεχνικό που έλεγα... μου είπε ότι αυτό που σκέφτηκα για τις αντιστάσεις είναι σωστό!!
 Μέτρησε τα πάντα πάνω στον ενισχυτή και μου είπε ότι είναι κομπλέ, δουλεύουν φετ, μοσφετ, μετασχηματιστής κτλ αυτό που κάνει την ζημιά είναι οι μαϊμουδιές όπως μου είπε που έχουν γίνει με τις αντιστάσεις στις εισόδους που φαίνονται και στις φωτογραφίες στη σελ 5
 μου είπε "δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποιο σκεπτικό κάποιος να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο στον ενισχυτή! δεν έχει λογική αυτό που έκανε..."
 Τέλος μου είπε ότι είναι πολύ απλό και ότι μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω μόνος μου, απλά βγάζω όλα τα πρόσθετα και βάζω καινούριες αντιστάσεις όπου λείπουν!
 θα πεταχτώ μέχρι το μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρονικά να δω αν είναι ανοιχτό να πάρω αντιστάσεις να το προσπαθήσω σήμερα κ ολας!

----------


## Danza

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά.... Αλλά τι ωμικότητα έχουν οι παλιές αντιστάσεις?

----------


## tnt_tuner

Ακριβώς έτσι danza όπως το είπες! Τέλος καλό όλα καλά!
Σήμερα έκατσα και τον επισκεύασα και δουλεύουν όλα τέλεια πλέον!!!
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που ζωντάνεψε πάλι!  :Smile: 
Ούτε παράσιτα ούτε τριγμοί ούτε dc στο ch2 και όλα τα κανάλια παίζουν ομοιόμορφα δυνατά όπως στην αρχή!

Οι παλιές αντιστάσεις που έλειπαν σκέφτηκα ότι θα είναι ίδιες με τα άλλα κανάλια γιατί τα υλικά τους είναι παράλληλα πχ R122, R222, R322, R422 είναι ίδιες άρα η εκατοντάδα συμβολίζει το κανάλι και τα άλλα δυο ψηφία τον αύξον αριθμό του εξαρτήματος!
Άρα στις θέσεις R107 και R307 θα μπαίνει  ότι και στις R207 και R407 δηλαδή 65kΩ
Αυτό το σκεπτικό μου, το επιβεβαίωσε ότι είναι σωστό και ο τεχνικός που πήγα προχθές και τον έλεγξε!
Να και μερικές φωτογραφίες μετά την επισκευή!!
IMG-20110614-00122.jpgIMG-20110614-00123.jpgIMG-20110614-00126.jpgIMG-20110614-00128.jpg

----------

